# What books did you use last session?



## johnsemlak (Apr 8, 2004)

I've seen a few people post this in their signature and thought it was  great idea, and also worth having a thread for.

In my last session, (Sunday April 4), I used:

*3.5 Core books*
*X4 - Master of the Desert Nomads* (the adventure I"m runnign)
*D&D Expert Set (David Cook ed)* - as a reference for converting some material in the above module.
*Tome of Horrors* (to convert some critters in above module)
*Book of Exalted Deeds* - some spells
*Miniatures Handbook* -Favored Soul class 
*Kingdoms of Kalamar Player's Guide *
*Skreyn's Register: The Bonds of Magic* - used Saat, the lizardfolk druid.


----------



## RichGreen (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi,

Last session on Sunday.

3.5 Core books
Arcana Unearthed -- one PC is a Rogue/Unfettered.
Magic of Faerun
Complete Book of Eldritch Might -- one spell
Lands of Intrigue PDF -- campaign is set in Zazesspur, Tethyr
Dungeon #88 Thirds of Purloined Vellum -- the adventure
Bluffside -- used some of the shops & inns
Uncommon Character -- used Geoff Fireborne & Murgo Pouchgut

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 8, 2004)

Core rules 3.0
SRD 3.5 (some classes were ported over)
Unearthed Arcana (my group is made up of 2 players.  They are using Gestalt characters and the Prestige Paladin).
Dungeon Magazine
Book of Eldritch Might II


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 8, 2004)

Last session I DMed --

PHB 3.0
PHB 3.5
DMG 3.0
Midnight
Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed
Unearthed Arcana
Call of Cthulhu
Monsternomicon
Airships


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 8, 2004)

3.5 Core Books (3.0 DMG)
B1 Keep on the Borderlands
2e FR box
Volo's Guide to the Sword Coast
Forgotten Realms Adventures
FRCS
Tome of Horrors
Underdark
Warriors of Heaven
Demihuman Deities

That's all I can remember, but I think I used a few others.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 8, 2004)

3.5e Core books
Manual of the Planes
Book of Vile Darkness
Fiend Folio

 -- N


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2004)

It was a light week for books as I used a module

PHB/DMG/MM
Green Ronin's Book of Fiends
Atlas' Sacred Ground 1 and 2
AEG's Dragons
AEG's Feats
AEG's Relics
Complete Warrior
Draconomicon
Monte's Arcana Unearthed
Piratecat's Of Sound Mind


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 8, 2004)

Last session was a bit of an anomaly, since it involved a series of unique, corrupted creatures – hence an extraordinarily wide range of books were used to build these critters. Here goes:


 Dragon Magazine CD-Rom Archive
 FFG’s _Monster’s Handbook_ (this book still holds up pretty well, but sure could use a 3.5 web update)
 Necromancer’s _Necropolis_ (Leophius monster and Beast of Set template)
 Green Ronin’s _Testament_ (Sin Dragon)
 SSS’s _Creature Collection Revisited_ (Blight Wolf monster)
 _Book of Vile Darkness_ (Corrupted template)
 _Monster Manual II_ (Dire Toad and Beast of Legend templates)
 _Savage Species_ (Monstrous template)
 Necromancer’s _Tome of Horrors_ (Thessalmonster template)
 Malhavok’s _Book of Eldritch Might III_ (intelligent item rules)

During the actual session we used a mix of 3.0 and 3.5 core rule books, and as always, our Cardboard Heroes and Counter Collection figures along with miniatures.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Apr 8, 2004)

I used the PHB.

the DMG and MM were used by the DM.

That's about it. Pretty unoriginal, eh?

AR


----------



## Psion (Apr 8, 2004)

See sig. 

Well, for posterity:

*Core books
[*]d20 Modern
[*]Second World Sourcebook* - These form the foundation of the game, naturally.
*Modern Player's Companion* - I had one player that didn't have a character and one who lost their character, both had to make new characters. I didn't want to fiddle with buying equipment, and equipment packages are just the ticket. Plus one player took the Adept class from the MPC (d20 modern sorcerer type)
*Factory* - More robot stuff for the party robot
*Spells & Spellcraft* - Familiar stuff and spells
*Adventure I* - The players decided the didn't want to go back to Tomb of Abysthor, so I had to think up an adventure for them quick.
*Path of Magic* - Planning an encounter with the Sanguine Society
*Unearthed Arcana* - Action point indoctrination for the players. And I actually got to see them spend them in the new ways for the first time for extra attacks!
*Small Worlds and Exiles doc* - An online adventure for Second World that I used to introduce the first member of the party; the villain is still plauging them.
*Amethyst Legion doc* - Another Second World download, this one was used for the Ved Qayat monk who would pummel the new character into submission as an intro to the adventure.


----------



## RFisher (Apr 8, 2004)

Mongoose Pocket Players Handbook.


----------



## S'mon (Apr 8, 2004)

I used 3.5 PHB, 3.0 MM & 3.0 DMG, and the free scenario 'Crumbling Hall of the Frost Giant Jarl' - plus my own ring-binders.


----------



## jerichothebard (Apr 8, 2004)

I used:

PHB 3.5
DMG 3.5
MM 3.0
Three Arrows for the King PDF (bone archer prestige class)
Angrimayiu's Reference sheets (the 3.5 conversion, credit to whomever updated them... thanks!)

Some internet research regarding the average speed of a large river.

And my rather large binder of campaign resources.


----------



## Salad Shooter (Apr 8, 2004)

uh...I used the PHB 3.0...DM used the PHB 3.0 and the MM 3.0, possibly the DMG 3.0...my own binder o' char info...and uh...well...thats it...


----------



## Liolel (Apr 8, 2004)

I used

 The 3.5 players handbook
 The 3.5 monster manual
 The forge of fury (adventure being run)

 I had the 3.5 dungeon masters guide with me but I didn't need to look anything up in it so it didn't get used.


----------



## zenld (Apr 8, 2004)

**core books*
*_Legends of Excalibur_

simple and to the point

zen


----------



## jgsugden (Apr 8, 2004)

Last session?

3.5 PHB
3.5 DMG
3.5 MM
MM II (2 monsters)
FF (2 monsters)
UA (quirks, classes)
ELH (1 NPC)
OA (1 NPC was OA)
CW (feats, 2 NPCs have UA prestige classes)
PsiHB (1 monster)
FRCS (feats)
PGtF (feats)
T&B (prestige classes)
DotF (prestige classes)
MotW (spells)

And in the end, most of the material I used was homebrew material ...


----------



## Len (Apr 8, 2004)

I used the 3.5 PHB. I noticed the following sticking out from behind the DM's screen:

3.5 PHB
3.5 DMG
3.5 MM (I think)
Fiend Folio
Dungeon #29
Other books are in play (e.g. Complete Warrior) but I don't remember anyone opening them up last time.


----------



## Arthur Tealeaf (Apr 8, 2004)

Session today.

Used:

PHB
DMG
The Legion of Lost Souls (3rd book in the Witchfire Trilogy, the adventure)
 The Monsternomicon

Finished the Campaign/Trilogy today


----------



## Psion (Apr 8, 2004)

jgsugden said:
			
		

> Last session?
> 
> 3.5 PHB
> 3.5 DMG
> ...




It's nice to see that I'm not the only one who is not gripped in the paranoia that you "can't use 3.0 supplements with 3.5."


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 8, 2004)

Salad Shooter said:
			
		

> uh...I used the PHB 3.0...DM used the PHB 3.0 and the MM 3.0, possibly the DMG 3.0...my own binder o' char info...and uh...well...thats it...




ANd that's all you need of course


----------



## adwyn (Apr 8, 2004)

Last Sunday we started a new campaign, and thus made up 5 new PC's.
Books used were;

PH 3.5
MM 3.5
DMG 3.5
Savage Species
Oriental Adventures (3.0)
Complete Warrior
Unearthed Arcana (bloodlines, geric classes, specialist wizard variants)
Rokugan
Al Qadim for 2nd ed.
Tome and Blood
DMG 2nd ed. (used horse traits for camels)
A Mighty Fortress 2nd Ed historical book
Republic of Darokin


----------



## Len (Apr 8, 2004)

Psion said:
			
		

> It's nice to see that I'm not the only one who is not gripped in the paranoia that you "can't use 3.0 supplements with 3.5."



  My DM runs old Dungeon adventures in his 3.5 campaign. (see above)


----------



## talinthas (Apr 8, 2004)

last session (yesterday), we used the 3.5 core books and the DLCS.  My other campaign (last friday) used the 3.5 books only, and my third campaign (2 fridays ago) used the 3.5 books, the DLCS, the Age of Mortals book and Complete warrior.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 8, 2004)

Remarkably enough, nothing. It was a roleplaying-heavy session, and there were not fights and no rules issues. I think I used one page on notes, and that's it!


----------



## Psion (Apr 8, 2004)

I see a lot of people are still getting use out of the good ole' Oriental Adventures. Interesting...


----------



## Pants (Apr 8, 2004)

Books I used last session:
- PHB 3.5
- MM 3.5
- Unearthed Arcana
      Used:
      - Weapon Groups
      - Personal Summoning Lists

That's it.  It was a new campaign in a new world, so I didn't need much yet.


----------



## Buttercup (Apr 8, 2004)

Our last session was Monday night (4/5/04).

I used:

PHB
Freeport Campaign Setting
Denizens of Freeport
Death in Freeport


----------



## Ibram (Apr 8, 2004)

When I DMd last saturday I used
PHB 3.5
Conan
Scrolls of Skellos
A three ring binder that contains all the campaign setting info, feats I allow, and house rules.
Orental Adventures


----------



## ForceUser (Apr 8, 2004)

In the last session I ran, I used the PHB, DMG, and MMII.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 8, 2004)

I was GMing a FR game with a few friends to kill some time.

One player lost his 8th level magister from AU so made a priest. I started him 2 levels lower. He decided to make one using the Player's Guide to FR and did some priest of the sun god or something.

One player is a multi-class fighter-barbarian-thief with a few feats from here and there.

One player is a multi-class fighter-paladin with a few feats and abilities from *Book of Exalted Deeds*.

One player is a dwarf, multi-class fighter-monk-crystal acoylte with feats from *Hammer & Helm * and SL Guide to Paladins & Monks.

They were in the *Unapproachable East * (and have been for a while) so have meet a few of those critters. In addition, I've been trying to use some of my monster books more and use the Steppe Trolls and Feral (I think that's their name) as well as the Goblin Bear from the *Revised Creature Collection* (and am still finding errors in the book... two natural ac bonuses for the Steppe Troll? Sheesh!)

Standard books, PHB, DMG, and Monster Manual were all in play.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (Apr 9, 2004)

*What we used last time.*

We have a gaming group of four people, three of which run.

My Game:
Mindshadows
3.5 Core Books
3.0 Player's Handbook (for those rules we didn't want to change)
Oriental Adventures
Masharpa Web Enhancement (and cribbed notes from James Wyatt's site)
Forgotten Realms Adventures (stats for the Aasimar)
Complete Warrior (I use a samurai class that is a cross between OA and this)
Psionics Handbook
Dragon Magazine Archive (for the articles on India)
Urban Arcana (for the Snakeblooded Humans)
Complied File from the Mind's Eye
to which I will add the Expanded Psionics Handbook and the 3.5 Update on OA 
     for 3.5, and Dungeon when I run again
Its basically a Mindshadows game, however I made regional/ancestor feat for each of the kingdoms and districts of the empire and added the races and some of the story from Masharpa.

Dok's Game:
Modern d20
Urban Arcana
Unearthed Arcana (Gestalt rules, we mix modern and D&D classes)
3.5 Core Books
3.0 Player's Handbook (see above)
Ultramodern Firearms (must have guns, lots of guns)

Asad's Game:
Modern d20
Urbana Arcana
Menace Manual
Ultramodern Firearms
Arsenal


----------



## Morpheus (Apr 9, 2004)

PHB, DMG, MM (all 3.5e), Dawnforge, the Miniatures Handbook, Dawnforge: Age of Legend, Unearthed Arcana


----------



## Ruavel (Apr 9, 2004)

at the session I ran last weekend I/we used (or had some element referred from):

PHB 3.0 (revised ed) 3.5
DMG 3.0 & 3.5
MM 3.0 & 3.5
MM II
Sword & Fist
Tome & Blood
FFG's Path of the Sword
FFG's Path of Magic
Dungeon #100
Dragon - various issues, and finally
The Compendium of Legendary Classes


----------



## Sammael (Apr 9, 2004)

Last session:
PHB, DMG, MM 3.5
Unearthed Arcana
Complete Warrior
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Unapproachable East


----------



## Lord Judas (Apr 9, 2004)

the Core books, MM, Book of Vile Darkness/Exalted Deeds and Internet Arcana. I use a laptop at the table with the Internet Arcana open. I cant over-state how useful this is. Nothing beats pulling up a spell or item with 2 mouse clicks VS thumbing through the books. Its revolutionized my game.

Soon we will be integrating the Quintessential Monk


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 9, 2004)

For my last session I used
3.5 PHB, DMG, MM
Players Guide to the Wilderlands
Tome of Horrors
And copious amounts of my own notes and background work....


----------



## kigmatzomat (Apr 9, 2004)

Last game I ran:
PHB 
DMG
MMI
MMII
Tome & Blood
Masters of the Wild
Song & Silence
Defenders of the faith


Last game I played:
SRD v3.5  (I'm in one 3.5 game and heavily invested in 3.0.  I'll wait for 4.0, thanks)


----------



## Psion (Apr 9, 2004)

Ruavel said:
			
		

> FFG's Path of the Sword
> FFG's Path of Magic
> (...)
> Dragon - various issues, and finally
> The Compendium of Legendary Classes




Curious... do you use anything from these other than the legendary classes?

And how are the legendary classes working for you?


----------



## The_Gneech (Apr 9, 2004)

Oho, cool topic! I'll have to update my .sig accordingly!

Anyway, last session, I used:

E-Tools
_Dungeon_ magazine #93 ("Vanity")
3.5e Core Books
Sword and Sorcery: Counter Collection (various)
Mage Knight/Heroclix figures (various)
older miniatures and battlemat, manufacturers unknown

   -The Gneech


----------



## diaglo (Apr 9, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Remarkably enough, nothing. It was a roleplaying-heavy session, and there were not fights and no rules issues. I think I used one page on notes, and that's it!




the last session i refereed....ditto to PKitty's statement. of course, we were playing OD&D.


the last session as a player..i opened the 3.11ed for Workgroups PHB...but i didn't have to use anything in it. Thank God.


----------



## Gospog (Apr 9, 2004)

Strangely enough, I also have to echo PirateCat.

Last game (D&D) came on the heels of two combat HEAVY games, so it was pretty much all roleplay.

In a typical game, however, I make it a point to try to not need and use any books.  The books are for reference before and after the game.  They're used to update character sheets, and my scenario notes, and that's it.

I feel that opening a book to look something up in the middle of a game ruins the pace of the game.  So I type all my stat blocks into my notes, and make sure my players keep thier sheets current.

But last game, it was all social interaction.  Very, very fun.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 9, 2004)

for latest PBP character in an oathbound campaign

srd 3.5
Mythic Races

rules gleaned from discussions on Unearthed Arcana

considered things from 
Defenders of Faith (setting up for future prestige class)
Book of Exalted Deeds
Forgotten Heros Paladins
Call of Duty
Out for Blood
Minions Complete
Oathbound Arena
Oathbound Wrack and Ruin
Faeries
Into the Black
Into the Green
Egyptian Gods
Greek Gods
Norse Gods


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Apr 10, 2004)

Fiend Folio
Manual of the Planes
Savage Species


----------



## sparxmith (Apr 10, 2004)

*Nice Thread!*

In a pretty complex game we used:
PHB, DMG, MM, all 3.5,
Unearthed Arcana, all the players Gestalt
Fiend Folio
Book of All Spells, which is way better than the PHB for clerics
FRCS, Magic of Faerun, Underdark, Return to ToEE,
BoVD, BoED
Tome and Blood, Song and Silence, Sword and Fist
Faith and Pantheons, Deities and Demigods, 
And I think somebody was using a class from Dragon magazine, but I'm not sure the issue.

WTF, all we did was kill a couple of zombies.  Our DM must be smoking crack.


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 10, 2004)

Today's session (April 10)

Used

*3.5 Core books*
*X4 - Master of the Desert Nomads* - The module I'm running.
*Necropolis* - the Khemit Mummy.
*Minatures Handbook* - Favored Soul class
*Defenders of the Faith* - Holy Liberator class.

and also, a fan-created conversion document of X4 monsters I downloaded here at EN World.


----------



## StalkingBlue (Apr 10, 2004)

PHB 3.5, DMG 3.5. MM 3.5 (for warhorse stats only).  
Midnight.  

And that's it.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 10, 2004)

i used 3.5 MM

players used 3.5 phb and character sheets.


----------



## Sammael (Apr 11, 2004)

Tonight's session:

3.5 core books
Unearthed Arcana
Draconomicon
Silver Marches (for cold weather issues)
AD&D Demihuman Deities


----------



## Ssyleia (Apr 11, 2004)

This is gonna be strange -
Last Session I/we used:

PHB 3.5
DMG 3.5
Psionics Handbook 3.0 (don't have the new one yet *shame*)
Ravenloft Campaign Setting 3.5
Ravenloft Gazetter 3
Domains of Dread (2nd Edition - Kalidnay is omitted in 3.0/3.5)
Book of Exhalted Deeds
Book of Vile Darkness
Monstrous Compendium: Dark Sun Appendix
Ravenloft Denziens of Dread (3.5)
Tome & Blood
Miniatures Handbook


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 11, 2004)

Just starting a new game with my 2 youngest siblings, used AU (for char creation), the Soulknife preview, the Psionics SRD, and the MM 3.0. And a whiteboard for a map and notes (VERY useful!).

For my regular game, I used a map from map-a-week, the 3.0 MM, AU, the 3.0 DMG, the Draconomicon, and the aforementioned whiteboard (now a permanent fixture).


----------



## Teflon Billy (Apr 11, 2004)

Mutants and Masterminds Core rules
Mutants and Mastemrinds: Crooks.


----------



## Psion (Apr 11, 2004)

Update for tonight's session:

Core books, d20 Modern,  Second World Sourcebook - Basis of the Game
AEG Adventure I - the adventure that the PCs are going towards (but never got to).
Small Worlds and Exiles doc - another fragment of an old adventure
Pact System doc - worked on an upcoming PC who is an eccentric sage and part of the "Tubes" pact
Ultramodern Firearms, Blood & Guts, AEG Dragons - An NPC encounter with a group of dragonslayers drawn from first world special forces
Draconomicon, Book of Dragons - Tonight's dragon encounter, and working on a future dragon based game.
Nyambe - an NPC encounter (a mchawi/vector warden)
Ultimate Prestige Classes, Quintessential Sorcerer, Spells & Magic, Book of Eldritch Might III - Working on a future dragon related game/NPCs.
Arsenal - For some weapons the PCs traded off of the dragonslayers.


----------



## Wombat (Apr 11, 2004)

Today's session we used...

The Core Books

Tome & Blood

Portable Hole Full of Beer (this product contains no alcohol)

The Book of the Righteous

Relics & Rituals, both I and II

From Stone to Steel

...it was kinda an odd session...


----------



## the Jester (Apr 11, 2004)

Last game I ran, I used:

3.5 core books
Tome of Horrors 
Cydra Player's Guide (my homebrewed campaign book)

  Low-level party's turn.  

The last game I played in, on the other hand, _I_ used:

3.5 core books (all 3)
Tome and Blood (spells & item)
Manual of the Planes (spells)
Cydra Player's Guide (spells)

Hm- not too much last time.  When I run the epic party, it's a considerably longer list.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 11, 2004)

For my session today I used:

The three core 3.0 books
Creature Catalogue II - for Ioun Beholder
Traps and Treachery I & II - for traps... oddly enough.  
Psionics Handbook - For the psychic warrior in our group
Mindscapes - Because I'm using that system for psionic combat and for a few powers
Magic of Faerun - for items

And... that's it I think.    It was a rather crazy trap-heavy dungeon crawl and a whole ton of fun.


----------



## Richards (Apr 11, 2004)

Last session, besides the three core books, I used:

_Tome and Blood_ - one sorcerer character has levels as an elementalist, and she uses several spells from that book

_Defenders of the Faith_ - another character (a cleric) has levels as a contemplative, and he uses several spells from that book (plus, one of his domains is Glory, also from that book)

_Draconomicon_ - I beefed up a Wizards free adventure ("Start at the End"), and this book allowed me to grab full stats for an older blue dragon than the adventure called for with no muss, no fuss

While technically not a book, I suppose I should count "Start at the End" as a gaming resource as well

Johnathan


----------



## Pants (Apr 11, 2004)

Books We used last Session
- PHB 3.5
- DMG 3.5
- MM 3.5
- Book of Exalted Deeds


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 11, 2004)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Portable Hole Full of Beer (this product contains no alcohol)
> 
> ...it was kinda an odd session...




Sorry, but I must know. What did you use from this?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 11, 2004)

Last night (Solo campaign):
Core Books
Complete Book of Eldritch Might (Alt.Bard)
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Player's Guide to Faerûn
Dweomercraft: Familiars (Seagull)
Dungeon 97 ("Life's Bazaar")

Regular campaign (last time I DMed):
Core Books
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Underdark
Magic of Faerûn
Dungeon 102 ("Zenith Trajectory")

Regular campaign (last time I played):
PHB
Magic of Faerûn

Best,
Nick


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 11, 2004)

3.5 Core Books
Death In Freeport (Excellent adventure & Campaign setting)
Enemies & Allies (the "stock" NPCs were a little weak)
The Crypt of St. Bethesda (AEG - Cool little sidequest)    
Sword & Fist


----------



## Wormwood (Apr 11, 2004)

3.5 Core
Unearthed Arcana
FRCS
Player's Guide to Faerûn
Races of Faerûn
the Silver Marches


*sigh*

I'm soooo burnt out on the Realms. 

C'mon June.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 11, 2004)

3.5 Core books
Silver Marches


----------



## Emiricol (Apr 11, 2004)

In my last session (yesterday!) I used the 3.5 _DMG_, _PHB_ and _MM_.  I also used the _T13K setting guide_, _Complete Warrior_, and _Traps & Treachery_.

 I generally keep it pretty simple.


----------



## malladin (Apr 12, 2004)

The last two games I played were quite different.  Most recently we played a D20 Modern one-off.  For this I used:

D20 Modern
Menace Manual
Ultramodern Firearms (Well, we looked through it but no one actually chose touse any of its weapons)
Martial Avengers (our own product, due out later this week - we were playtesting the Faceless Henchmen system from tis book, but the players had free reign on their feat and class selection and some of our new classes and feats were used).
The game before that we were playing our Etherscope game, so I suppose I'd best treat this as a homebrew.   This involved using only D20 Modern, really, as a basic resource, but nearly everything was constructed afresh (new classes, tweaked skill lists, etc).  I think I might have also used the Menace Manual for the basis of a character's abilities.

Cheerio,

Ben, Malladin's Gate
www.malladinsgate.com 
Ben


----------



## Dana_Jorgensen (Apr 12, 2004)

Stuff that got used this last gaming session...

D20 Modern Core Rulebook
Menace Manual
Urban Arcana
3.0 D&D Psionics Handbook
Big Bang: The Mostly Illustrated RPG Guide to Modern Weapons (like, how could I not use it?)
Blood & Relics
playtest manuscript for Lost Destinations Volume 1.


----------



## francisca (Apr 13, 2004)

Last night:

Core 3
Unearthed Arcana
Netbook of Creature (Flame Drake)


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 14, 2004)

Had a quick game last night.

One player has feats from Book of Exalted Deeds.
Another is a wizard with that dragon two handed sword from Artifacts of our Forefathers (?) Spell Scion PrC
Another is a dwarf with lots of goods from Hammer & Helm.

As the GM, I used:
Monster Manual
Deluxe Book of Templates (Ah, the Ebon Servitors...)
The Unapproachable East (Party whipped on some Fell Trolls and moved into Rashamen)


----------



## dagger (Apr 14, 2004)

Dalelands (2e FR supplement)
Cormyr (2e FR supplement)
Ruins of Myth Drannor box set
Moonsea (2e FR supplement)
Nethril supplement (2e Arcane Age FR supplement)

3e Underdark
Faith and Pantheons 3e version
FRCS 3e and 2e box set
Monsters of Faerun
3.5 PHB
Attack on Myth Drannor Adventure


----------



## Wombat (Apr 14, 2004)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I must know. What did you use from this?




Oops!  Sorry!  Missed you question.

The last session was our annual "Close Enough To April Fools' Day" session -- we allowed any race, any class, any equipment, all at same level with same about of gold, do what thou wilt, etc.

So our enemy had the Munchkin Template added to him and one of the players used the Bowler class (she really like _The Mystery Men_, so...)

Anyway, your answer


----------



## Olive (Apr 15, 2004)

Last night was a bit wierd. Mostly roleplaying, with only one combat, and very few NPC stats. That said I used:

_Complete Warrior_ - for a players feat.
_Tome & Blood_ - for a character's prestige class, plus soem NPC stuff.
_Core books_ - so we know how to play!


----------



## Nifft (Apr 15, 2004)

*'nother week, 'nother session*

Core 3.5e Books
Manual of the Planes
Book of Vile Darkness
Expanded Psionic Handbook
Fiend Folio

... and ...
My Website
EN World (specifically, Pants' Gehreleths and Yugoloths)

 -- N


----------



## C. Baize (Apr 15, 2004)

Last session....
Deadlands D20
Terrors of the Twisted Earth
Way of the Gun
Way of the Huckster
Sidewinder: Recoiled
Modern Backdrops
D20 Modern Core Book


----------



## Breakdaddy (Apr 16, 2004)

Last Session: 

3.5 Core Books
MM II
Menace Manual
Silver Marches
Unearthed Arcana
Complete Warrior
FR Player's Handbook
AEG's Mercenaries
Fiend Folio
Toolbox (Always!)

It was a long one last week...


----------



## Solauren (Apr 16, 2004)

What we used last session
Group 1:
PHBK 3.5, DMG 3.5, MM1, Creatures of Rokugan, Rokugan, Oriental Adventures,
OA6 Ronin Challenge (adventure, 2e), Jade Dragons and Hungry Ghosts, Psionics Handbook 3.0, Tome of Horrors.

Next session:
Not sure, probably starting Rattan Appuk or going Spelljamming


Group 2:
Wotc: 
PHBK, DMG, MM 3.5, MM2, Fiend Folio, Book of Vile Darkness, Book of Exalted Deeds, Unearthed Arcana, Complete Warrior, several articles from the Wotc website, Psionics Handbook 3.0, several dragon magazines, Magic of Faerun, Monsters of Faerun
(will need to toss in Epic level Handbook, Races of Faerun, and Al-Qadim 2.e/Land of Fate boxed set for the next session)

Green Ronin: Book of Fiends
Necromancer Games:  Tome of Horrors
AEG:  Creatures of Rokugan, Evil, Dungeons

(on a related topic; High level dungeons dungeons filled with Demons, Daemons, and Devils is both fun and rather resource intensive)


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 16, 2004)

Ran a tentative start-of-campaign for some friends the other day. I used Lock & Load (IK primer), the Monsternomicon Vol. 1, Arcana Unearthed (for char creation), the 3.5 SRD (for a druid and barbarian), and a UA preview (whirling frenzy rage variant).


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 17, 2004)

Last session I didn't use as many books as I expected:

3.5 Core books
X4-Master of the Desert Nomads (adventure I"m running, converted to 3.5)
Arms and Equipment Guide (some magic items)
Book of Exalted Deeds (some magic items).
Miniatures Handbook (Favored Soul Class)
Defenders of the Faith (Holy Liberator class)


----------



## Breakdaddy (Apr 18, 2004)

Another Saturday, another game. Last night was D20 Modern. We used the following books:
D20 Modern Core Rulebook
Menace Manual
Blood & Guts: Modern Military
Blood & Guts: War on Terror
Blood & Guts: In Her Majesty's Service
Big Bang, Special Edition
Big Bang, Volume 1
Big Bang, Volume 3
Gunfighter Quarterly No 2, Full Auto
Modern Player's Companion, Volume 1
Unearthed Arcana


----------



## pfisteria (Apr 18, 2004)

Last session, I used:

3.0 PHB
3.0 DMG
3.5 MM
MM 2
Assassin's Handbook


----------



## DragonLancer (Apr 18, 2004)

Lets see.... last session was very lite on books...

3.5 Core Books.
DLCS.
Age of Mortals.
Dinosaurs that Never Were.
Mists of Krynn.

Thats about it for last session.


----------



## Pants (Apr 18, 2004)

Last Session I played in:
Core 3.5 Books
Book of Exalted Deeds
Draconomicon
Complete Warrior

Last session I DMed:
PHB 3.5


----------



## RichGreen (Apr 18, 2004)

*this afternoon's Lands of Intrigue game*

Hi,


3.5 Core books
Arcana Unearthed -- Unfettered class, Magister class, Litorians
Bluffside -- used a plot hook, locations & NPCs
Uncommon Character -- used Marud Kugga
Todd Gamble's Cartographica -- sewer map
Tome of Horrors -- volt

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Monte At Home (Apr 18, 2004)

PH, DMG, MM

Arcana Unearthed (current PHs include giant champion of freedom, a sibeccai cleric/rogue, a litorian unfettered and a sort of variant magister/eldritch might bard kind of character)

Dungeoncraft (one PC has the dungeoneer's outfit)

Unearthed Arcana (PC Urban Ranger)

Complete Book of Eldritch Might (lots of spells and items)

Liber Bestarius (used the kozar)

Ravenloft Denizens of Dread (used the geist)

Legacy of the Dragons (used the witchraven)

Book of Hallowed Might II (couple of spells)


----------



## Zappo (Apr 19, 2004)

Uh... none really. I DM from a networked laptop and I was using Sovelior's SRD plus my own adventure notes which include everything I need beyond the SRD (including full monster stats, text for any non-SRD ability, reminders for seldom-used rules, etc). I mostly only use the books while preparing the adventure. On top of that, last session was a no-combat one. I used no book at all. My players have a similar philosophy of minimizing the amount of books that are required during the actual game. They'll either remember or write on their sheets what they need. I think they only used the PHB to check a few spells, as usual. It makes the game faster.

 I am honestly surprised by the amount of books that people are using in game. I don't demand everyone to know the exact wording of each ability of their PrC, but situations requiring _that_ aren't much common. Maybe I am misunderstanding the question - am I supposed to list all the books that have contributed to the session? Like, if a PC has a PrC I should list the source even if the book stayed on the shelf?


----------



## Li Shenron (Apr 19, 2004)

Currently used during last friday's game:

- Sovelior's SRD
- Revised Monster Manual
- The Forge of Fury

Character creation and material taken from:

- Revised Player's Handbook
- Revised Dungeon Master's Guide
- Faith & Pantheons
- The Slayer's Guide to Orcs
- The Slayer's Guide to Troglodytes
- Masters of the Wild

I agree with Zappo, I am not actually browsing the books much during game, except for the adventure itself which is of course always open on my laps. I keep Sovelior's SRD on my laptop all the time (I don't even need a DM screen anymore!  ) for the core rules. I have "touched" only the MM to show pictures of monsters to the players, and to read the short appearance description which is not OGC.


----------



## fnork de sporg (Apr 19, 2004)

Saturday's game session I used the 3.5 corebooks, of course, the Pocket Magica which I think is just spiffy for player shopping sprees, and my big trapper-keeper of game world and homebrew stuff. Also referenced or flipped through but not actually taking a huge part in the game play was Savage Species (one of the character's is an Umberhulk) and Complete Guide to Doppelgangers (They spent almost half the session fighting doppelgagners and advanced mimics, a continuation of the same big-ass doppelganger rumble that they've been running through for three games now.).


----------



## daoloth (Apr 19, 2004)

I ran a new game yesterday for some friends; 2 have never role-played before, one hasn't played in 20 years, and the other started 3 months ago.

So during character creation we used PHB 3.5, FR Campaign Setting, FR Races of Faerun, FR Players Guide to Faerun, and FR Faith & Pantheons.  Once we started with the adventure we added DMG & MM 3.5, the Sunless Citadel, and I looked up the Vow of Poverty in the Book of Exalted Deeds.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 19, 2004)

Last night's low-level halfling game: 

3.5 core books
Player's Guide to Cydra (house campaign document)
Adversity (forthcoming monster/adversity book)
Tome of Horror
Of Sound Mind (adventure- used for a location)


----------



## the Jester (Apr 19, 2004)

Last night's low-level halfling game: 

3.5 core books
Player's Guide to Cydra (house campaign document)
Adversity (forthcoming monster/adversity book)
Tome of Horror
Of Sound Mind (adventure- used for a location)


----------



## WayneLigon (Apr 19, 2004)

*The Friday Night Game:* 
Arcana Unearthed
The Diamond Throne (because I needed Shadow Troll Stats and was too lazy to type them up)

For the next couple weeks: Probably none; I made up everyone's character for the upcoming one/two night break game - using d20 Modern and the Sidewinder:Recoiled PDF

In a couple weeks: Mutants and Masterminds, maybe Crooks.

*For the Monday Night Game:*
3.5 Core Books
The Complete Book of Eldritch Magic
The Witch's Handbook


----------



## RichGreen (Apr 20, 2004)

*Monday night's epic game*

Hi,

3.5 core rulebooks
Book of Vile Darkness -- Angelkiller sword & some other magic items, one NPC 
Todd Gamble' Cartographica* -- used a castle map
Mongoose Pocket PH
Book of Exalted Deeds

Cheers


Richard

(*I've used this book twice this week, having had it ages and never used it before!)


----------



## rich (Apr 20, 2004)

*General Question*



			
				sparxmith said:
			
		

> In a pretty complex game we used:
> PHB, DMG, MM, all 3.5,
> Unearthed Arcana, all the players Gestalt
> Fiend Folio
> ...




I'm a little surprised that so many people are mixing 3.0 (Tome and Blood, etc) with the 3.5 rules...  Is there a thread around or something that discusses this?  For instance, some of the 3.0 PrC's have been updated in the 3.5 books (DMG, Complete Warrior) and are substantially different (mostly less benefits).  And I don't think the Book of Spells (3.5?) includes spells from the T&B, S&S, etc books...
I'm interested because I just got started a few months ago, and I bought several 3.0 supplements, and then found out they seem to be over-generous compared to the 3.5 stuff   And of course some of the feat/skill requirements are no longer applicable...
As an example, I liked the "Animal Lord" PrC from Masters of the Wild, but my DM thought it was too much.  Furthermore, the requirements are based on 2 feats introduced in the supplement and several skills that have been changed/removed...
any help/advice/misc comments would be greatly appreciated


----------



## the Jester (Apr 20, 2004)

[hijack]Rich, I've been using my own judgement in updating things- generally leaving them alone if I allowed them in in the first place.  

When I have to I've been updating a few, but if I know or strongly suspect that a given prc is going to be in a forthcoming 'complete' book or something (ex. the divine oracle in my epic game) I pretty much wait for the treatment- even though, for all practical purposes, it sometimes leaves the character with extra skill points or something (Orbius, the divine oracle, suddenly had a bunch of free skill points because there's no Scry skill in 3.5).

Anyhow, I think the editions are almost compatible enough to be fully transparent.  They're as close as, or maybe even closer than, 1e and 2e.  There are a few obvious balance issues that the designers addressed- they put even more of a premium on mobility, for example (witness changes to _fly, spider climb,_ etc)- follow their lead.  Look at the closest comparison you can find.  If a prc allows you to change shape, look at the new versions of _polymorph, wild shape,_ and so forth.

edit: [/hijack]


----------



## Stockdale (Apr 20, 2004)

Last Sunday, we ran the fourth installment of the parent-kid game. The books I used to prep and during the game were ...

3.0 and 3.5 core books (whichever version is better for the character is used, thus we have a 3.0 sor and 3.5 rang)

Unearthed Arcana (major titan bloodline)

Dragon 318 (dinosaur familiars)

Encyclopedia Magica: Familiars (Familiar infusion paths)

Dragon 315 (?) (Greyhawk feats)

Dungeon 108 (?) (The Devil Box)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 20, 2004)

I used DMG 3.5, PHB 3.0 and 3.5, Unearthed Arcana, The Expanded Psionics Handbook, Rokugan d20, and The Quintessential Witch


----------



## megamania (Apr 20, 2004)

This is for the upcoming segments in my Storyhour- STRIKEFORCE: MORITURI

Player 3.5
DMG 3.5
MM 3.5
Psi
Psi 3.5
Fist & Steel
Song & Silence
Tome & Blood
Ravenloft Campaign book
Magic of Faerun
F Realms Book
Green Ronin: Arcane, Divine and Magic item books
Ultimate Arcane book
Epic Level
Book of Vile Darkness
Book of Challenges
Arms & Equipment Guide
Savage Species
Manual of Planes
X-Crawl (for inspiration perposes)
Races of Reknown: Drow
Oathbound Campaign setting
Mythic Races
Traps & Treachery I & II

2nd ed to be converted

UnderMt
Book of Artifacts
Guide to Hell
Dungeon Builders Guidebook
Monsterous Arcana: Illithiad

Figures-  
Harbinger, Dragon Eye and A Fiends
Hero Clix
Reaper
Confrontation
Chainmail
40K
Darkage


The low down-   Running man meets DnD on a planar level.   MUCHO MUCHO MUCHO work to prepare for everything.

I'm certain I forgot some stuff.  Books used for spells, feats, P Classes, Equipment and ideas.


----------



## megamania (Apr 20, 2004)

rich said:
			
		

> I'm a little surprised that so many people are mixing 3.0 (Tome and Blood, etc) with the 3.5 rules...




This campaign predated 3.5 and some characters would be difficult (at least very time consuming) to update to 3.5.  Psionics is a big part and I only got Expanded Psi this past Sunday.  
Once I finish this mega part artifact of the gods I may go purely 3.5.

Characters are 18+ levels.


----------



## DragonLancer (Apr 20, 2004)

Last nights game used:

3.5 Core Books.
DLCS.
Age of Mortals.
Draconomicon.
Dragon #309.
Monster Manual 2.


----------



## daoloth (Apr 20, 2004)

Last nights game used: Cord 3.5 Books, Complete Warrior, Oriental Adventures, Book of Exalted Deeds, Epic Level Handbook, FR Campaign Setting, FR Players Guide to Faerun, FR Underdark, City of the Spider Queen, Dieties & Demigods, and A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe [pdf].


----------



## Talmun (Apr 21, 2004)

rich said:
			
		

> I'm a little surprised that so many people are mixing 3.0 (Tome and Blood, etc) with the 3.5 rules...  Is there a thread around or something that discusses this?  For instance, some of the 3.0 PrC's have been updated in the 3.5 books...




I allow my players to use something (feat, spell, PrC) from a 3.0 book only if it hasn't been converted (Deepwoods Sniper) and after I've looked it over and done any updating/modification that needs doing (Weapon Master).  On top of that, the 3.5 books for clerics and arcane casters haven't been released yet, so there is little alternative for those.


----------



## Bulak (Apr 21, 2004)

As player:
PHB 3.0
DMG 3.0 (magical items)
Races of Faerûn (the character is a Half-Aquatic Elf)
Freeport (the character uses a gun from that book)

As DM:
PHB 3.0
DMG 3.0
MM II
Forgotten Realms CS


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 22, 2004)

*Last Session I Played In:* _The Lord of the Rings Roleplaying Game_.

*Last Session I GM'ed:* _The Lord of the Rings Roleplaying Game, Narrator's Screen_ (for the adventure _The House of Margil_), _The Fellowship of the Ring Sourcebook,_ ICE's _Hillmen of the Trollshaws_ supplement for MERP.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2004)

I was a player, and all I used was a 3.5 PHB and one feat from the MHB and one from CW.


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 25, 2004)

Saturday April 25.

Players are heading through the desert in _X4, Master of the Desert Nomads_, ported to the Kalamar setting.

Materials:

3.5 Core Books
X4-Master of the Desert Nomads
Tome of Horrors - Dust Digger monster
Lords of Darkness (Zhentarium Skymage, ported to my campaign)
Arms and Equipment Guide: Axe of Shards, Axebeak (used as a mount)
Necropolis - Sand Elemental.
Miniatures Handbook - Favored Soul class.

Oh, and I keep forgetting, Counter Collections I & II from Fiery Dragon.  Great supp, even if many of hte monsters aren't 3.5.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 25, 2004)

Officially, last session I used no books during play.  During planning, I used the revised Elements of Magic (this was something of a test run for my players to get used to the system) and the Expanded Psionics Handbook (for the same reason).  I made up all the stats for the monsters and traps off the top of my head, or out of memory.  I mean, really, once you know a ghoul is a 2 hit die undead that has claws, a bite, and a paralysing attack, you can guestimate the rest.  The party's 6th level, so I eyeballed most saves between DC 13 (ghoul bite) and DC 19 (wizard badguy's 5th level spell).


----------



## johnsemlak (Apr 25, 2004)

just finished a short session I now do weekly with a 14-year old Russian I teach English to.  We're playing one PC each and I handle the DMing as well.

We're using the 3.0 core books (which I gave to him when I upgraded to 3.5), the Crucible of Freya, and counters from the D&D adventure game.


----------



## RichGreen (Apr 25, 2004)

*Monthly Freeport game*

Hi,

3.5 core books
Oriental Adventures -- feats
Freeport City of Adventure
Denizens of Freeport -- two NPCs
Tales of Freeport -- The Last Resort adventure

Cheers


Richard


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, yesterday was my last game until I finish moving, which will probably be in about a week, week and a half due to unpacking.

Now here are the books that players have used for feats, spells, options, etc...

Unearthed Arcana: I talked one of the players into taking the Item Familiar to see how it works. At first he hated the idea but after much reading, loved it.

Love and War: One of the players, the mage with the greatsword, has a few spells from this book from the section on arcane knights (expect a review soon!)

Book of Exalted Deeds: One player, a paladin-fighter, has a few feats from this book.

Complete Warrior: Some feats from this book in play.

Tome of Horrors: I updated the Cambion with a feat and gave him some armor.

Dragon Magazine: The one recently celebrating the 'evil' of D&D with base classes and PrCs, not to mention the main villain, the Ebon Maw. Great fight right there.

Unapproachable East: The party has been hiding out in Rashemen for a while. They've allied with a few characters who have the PrCs from this book, as well as some of the more unique races from this setting. Last time they fought some blighted treants and their Blightlord master. They're originally here chasing some Nar who have bonded themselves to...

Deluxe Book of Templates: Still using the Ebon Servitor Template. The Nar barbarians have allied themselves with the Ebon Maw and he gives them this tempalte to represent their demonic heritage (Nar culture has demonbinders and other goodies in their past).

Artifacts of the Ancients: One of the player's, a mage, has the dragon slaying sword and has taken a PrC (Spell Scion) from this book.

Seafarer's Handbook: I've used a few of the boats here as the party went down the Lake and through the River in the Unapproachable East. 

I'm sure that I'm missing a few. I mean there are the basics like the DMG, PHB and MM. and the Kalamar Screen (gotta love that Pizza Matrix.)


----------



## Pants (Apr 26, 2004)

Saturday I used:
3.5 Core Books
Unearthed Arcana


----------



## Crothian (Apr 26, 2004)

Star Wars Revised
Star Wars vehicle Book
Star Wars Outer Rim Book


----------



## Galethorn (Apr 26, 2004)

As a DM; 3.5e core, UA, and a handy-dandy HTML version of the SRD on my laptop.

As a player; 3.5e PHB. Looked up grapple for the DM.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 26, 2004)

Just got done running my game.

Including stuff I used in my pre-game prep, I used:

3.5 Core Books
Tome of Horrors
3e Monster Manual II
3e Fiend Folio
_1e_ Monster Manual II
That thread about camel spiders from ENWorld


----------



## Psion (Apr 26, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Like, if a PC has a PrC I should list the source even if the book stayed on the shelf?




I don't. I also don't list things that the players own that they might use.

If I lend something to a player because they need to look something up, then I list it.

Anyway, my latest:
Core books, d20 Modern,  Second World Sourcebook - The core group

Spells & Magic, Path of Magic - Started my Sanguine society plot

Expanded Psionics Handbook, Unveiled Masters, Twisted Lore - started my "flayer abduction" plot

Urban Arcana - For an organization in the first world.

Adventure I  - To look up some treasure from last time


----------



## Psion (Apr 26, 2004)

rich said:
			
		

> I'm a little surprised that so many people are mixing 3.0 (Tome and Blood, etc) with the 3.5 rules...  Is there a thread around or something that discusses this?  For instance, some of the 3.0 PrC's have been updated in the 3.5 books (DMG, Complete Warrior) and are substantially different (mostly less benefits).  And I don't think the Book of Spells (3.5?) includes spells from the T&B, S&S, etc books...
> I'm interested because I just got started a few months ago, and I bought several 3.0 supplements, and then found out they seem to be over-generous compared to the 3.5 stuff




Well, some of us aren't happy with all the changes, and now thing some of the updated material is now made of spongy rubber material. 

Also, the author of Complete Warrior explicitly said that just because you didn't see an update doesn't mean that they meant to eliminate it, but often because it was fine as is.

Some things definietely aren't nerfed. The bladesinger, for example, gets to contribute in the wizard spellcasting list instead of being confined to its own. Also, the arcane trickster can enter the class earlier due to the elimination of exclusive skills and addition of decipher script to wizard lists.

As for advice, check your requirements, and consider all class abilities related to rules material that has changed. Also, if a class has decked out spellcasting progression and lots of class abilities, consider knocking a level or two out of the spellcasting advancement.


----------



## The Kender (Apr 26, 2004)

PHB 3.0
Sunless Citadel

Things run pretty light.  I've got stats for the monsters they face in my adventure notes.


----------



## National Acrobat (Apr 26, 2004)

*Hmm...*

Last week I used

1E PH
1E Monster Manual
1E DMG
Grey FR Boxed Set
The adventure "Forest of Doom" from Dragon Magazine back in the early '80's

This week, I'll be using the same.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 26, 2004)

i brought the new Expanded Psi Handbook and Player's Guide to Faerun with me to the session, but didn't actually use them. i just talked about them.


----------



## Psion (Apr 26, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i brought the new Expanded Psi Handbook and Player's Guide to Faerun with me to the session, but didn't actually use them. i just talked about them.




As long as you had fun doing it.


----------



## Dravar (Apr 26, 2004)

(as a group)
PHB 3.5
DMG 3.5
MM 3.5
Arms & Equipment Guide (making Mobile Redoubts)
Complete Warrior
Draconomicon
Gary Gygax's Extraordinary Book of Names
Tome & Blood (someone is working on a Mindbender)

We haven't been allowing Miniature's Handbook in our games since we feel there's more than a few balance issues with it.


----------



## RichGreen (Apr 27, 2004)

*last night's Epic game*

Hi,

3.5 core books
Book of Vile Darkness -- NPC lich
Monster Manual II -- corpse gatherer
Epic Level Handbook -- winterwights
Dragon #317 -- Eldritch Archer (monster)
Mongoose Pocket Player's Handbook
Book of Exalted Deeds

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Old Gumphrey (Apr 27, 2004)

Hoooo...

3.5 Core
Draconomicon
Complete Warrior
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Unearthed Arcana


----------



## Garnfellow (Apr 27, 2004)

Monster Manual II (dire eagle)
Book of Eldritch Might I (construct template)
Book of Eldritch Might III (intelligent items)
Miniatures Handbook (misc feats)
Book of Vile Darkness (vile damage rules)
Dragon magazine (leveled magic items)
Monster's Hanbook (elemental templates)


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 27, 2004)

IK game:
Monsternomicon, Lock & Load (character primer), DMG, SRD 3.5, Arcana Unearthed.


----------



## the Jester (May 3, 2004)

3.5 Core Rules
Monster Manual II
Manual of the Planes (shadow creature template)
Players' Guide to Cydra (campaign book)
Old Micronauts comic (inspiration for original idea for location)

edit: Oops, almost forgot!  Add to the above--

The Illithiad.


----------



## Stereofm (May 3, 2004)

I don't know, I just get them from my many, many, shelves when I need them...

The adventure was from DUNGEON, though...


----------



## RichGreen (May 3, 2004)

*today's Land of Intrigue*

Hi,

3.5 core books
FRCS
Monsters of Faerun -- baneguard
Monsternomicon -- dregg
Faith & Pantheons -- looked up information on Loviatar
Complete Book of Eldritch Might -- one spell
Book of Vile Darkness -- several spells
Bluffside -- NPC
Toolbox -- dungeon dressing

Cheers


Richard


----------



## DragonLancer (May 4, 2004)

Tonights game used:

3.5 Corebooks.
Dragonlance Campaign Setting.
Age of Mortals.
Monsternomicon.
Dragon #309.
Lamentation of Thieves module (ideas and maps only).
Expanded Psionic's Handbook.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2004)

THis week I am using:

PHB
DMG
Book of Exalted Deeds
Relics
Dragons
Draconomicon
Monster Manual
The book of Fiends
Feats
Epic Level Handbook
Anger of Angels
Complete Warrior
Arcana Unearthed
Speaker of Dreams
Tome of Horrors


----------



## pogre (May 4, 2004)

phb, dmg, mm, _Lost City of Barakus_


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (May 4, 2004)

I actually didn't need anything but the Midnight Module I am running... "Crown of Shadow".  The writers have XP awards and NPC stats all provided in the module so I didn't really need anything else (and yet I lug what feels like a ton of books to every game anyway).


----------



## glass (May 4, 2004)

Last thursday I used nothing but the PHB and my own notes. But the last two sessions have been fairly atypical.

Next session will be very different, but I won't go through the list as oneof my players has just started posting here (Hiya Duck!).


glass.


----------



## drakhe (May 4, 2004)

Books

3.0 PHB (I decided not to switch to 3.5 mid-campaign)
MMII
RttToEE

Soft

DM Genie (for combat-encounter tracking)


----------



## johnsemlak (May 7, 2004)

bump for people to post on their games this weekend.  My game is this Monday...


----------



## C. Baize (May 9, 2004)

For last night/this morning's game, we used:

*D20 Modern Core book*: Because it's a D20 Modern based Supers Game, and we needed to create a new character for my nephew's first D20 gaming experience (woot! Got to break in a D20 Newbie!)
*Blood and Vigilance*: This was the system we played. Super Heroes for D20 Modern. It really works like a charm, for us.
*Blood and Fists*: For the Ninjutsu martial arts style, and a few feats.
*Blood and Fists II* (playtest doc): For the Ninja advanced class for the villain.
*Modern Backdrops*: For a city, and maps.
*My new powers document I created for Blood and Vigilance*: For the Toxic Biology, Martial Superiority, and a power stunt for Martial Superiority. All for the villain.
*Urban Arcana*: For a feat.
*Modern Player's Companion*: For the equipment packages, and a feat.
*Blood and Guts: Modern Military*: For a feat, and a villain that didn't make it into the game, but will in a future session.

Edit:
*King of Fighters 2000*: It's where I got the idea for the villain, Lin.


----------



## Psion (May 9, 2004)

I think it is interesting to see not just what some people are using, but what they are using it for. To that end:


*Core books, d20 Modern,  Second World Sourcebook* - For the basis for the campaign, use for lots of things. Challenges, chargen, organizations, etc.
*Expanded Psionics Handbook* - Tinkered with some NPCs for upcoming games, and loaned to a player to update his psychic warrior.
*Draconomicon* - Last session, I had a case of the players following world lore as a plot hook instead of the real plot. This turned into a quick dragon-hunting expedition. Thank goodness for the pre-made dragons! (Note: metabreath feats are fun. The party got hit with clinging breath and almost lost a member.)
*Shaman's Handbook* - Made two Shaman NPCs for one of the tribes in Second World North America.
*Creature Collection Revised* - One of the above shamans was a hag...
*Creature Collection II* - The party ran afoul a blade beast and a serpent golem in service of the hag.
*Unearthed Arcana, Urban Arcana* - A PC I am planning for a future campaign was an Infinite Serpent (an organization I extracted from Urban Arcana). Instead of the stats for snakeblooded, I used the Yuan-Ti blood progression from Unearthed Arcana. (We also use Action Points, but really didn't need to refer to the book.)
*Arsenal* - Some players resorted to some technomagic weapons they picked up in the dragon fight.
*Factory* - Looked up a few details about the robot PC and healing.
*Masters of Arms* - Looked up some details about improvised weapons.


----------



## MerricB (May 9, 2004)

Well, I wasn't running last session (a rare experience!), but here's the books that were used:

*D&D Core Books 3.5E* - the rules of the game. 
*Unearthed Arcana* - this is a swashbuckling game, set in a more renaissance style era; we're using Reputation, Contact, Defense Bonus, and Action Point rules, as well as the Urban Ranger variant for one of the PCs.
*Complete Warrior* - Guess what? I'm playing a CW Swashbuckler. (Love those skill points!)
*Miniatures Handbook* - There's also a Favoured Soul in the group, who uses the Sudden Still and Sudden Silent feats. (Magic is outlawed by the Priests of Pholtus - nasty fellows, they!)

Next session, it's back to the regular Greyhawk game... and a few surprises for my PCs!

Cheers!


----------



## Wombat (May 9, 2004)

Yesterday's session we used:

Core, of course
Book of the Righteous
Sword & Fist (only used for checking on a feat one character thought he might use in the game, but ended up not doing so, so I'm not sure if this really counts)
Tome & Blood

That was all


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2004)

Latest Segment in my Storyhour- Strikeforce: Morituri
Player's Guide 3.0 and 3.5
DMG 3.5
Monster manual 3.5

Psionics (3.0 have not updated characters completely yet)
Tome of Blood
Defenders of Faith
X-Crawl campaign book
Savage Species

For minitures-

9 headed hydra as the acidiac Hydra
Captain America Heroclix repainted to be The Captain
Ninja reworked with 40K weapons as Megamania
Evermeet Elf repainted to be Jean
Wotc Paladin minus shield to be Vander Stormbringer
Wotc Cleric as Christina of the Mace
Reapers familiars (cat) for Momma
black foam dot for Mom (Christina's ghostly mother)
black foam dot for next encounter   heh-heh-hee
On a Chessex battlemat using black foam backs from figures as ruined walls and buildings.

I'm sure there are feats / spells/powers borrowed from other books I missed.


----------



## tetsujin28 (May 9, 2004)

I've really done fine with just the 3.5 PH. I have the SRD in pdf if I really need it. Otherwise, it's just the PH and my notes.


----------



## Caspian Moon Prince (May 10, 2004)

Core Books(3.5)
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting(group is in Highmoon about to go into Cormyr)
Unearthed Arcana(the defense bonus and DR rules with armor)
Complete Warrior(elf using Elven Thinblade and a foreshadowed villian is a Hexblade)


----------



## Galethorn (May 10, 2004)

While finishing up the opening adventure for my new campaign, I used...

*The PHB (very briefly)
My HTML version of the SRD
UA*

I only used UA because a new person joined the group, and had to make a character, which prompted checking the Defense Bonus chart. The only material I really _used_ were my 'notes' (more like a rough draft of a pre-made adventure) for the adventure itself (room descriptions, treasure, things NPCs said, etc.). Since the group is level 1, I don't think we'll be needing the DMG for a while (you know, since I've read through the chapters about DMing a few times now, and I won't be 'handing' out any unusual magical loot for a a few sessions yet).


----------



## the Jester (May 10, 2004)

Tonight's halfling game:

3.5 Core Rules
Monster Manual II (used a grell)
Expanded Psi HB (one pc is a psion)
1st edition Fiend Folio (for the full page grell picture)

I also pulled out my old 2ed _Spellbinder_ of house spells for a spell I hadn't previously converted to 3e.


----------



## Eye Tyrant (May 10, 2004)

3.5 Core books
Fiend Folio (Crypt Thing)
PGtF
FRCS
MoF


----------



## jeffers (May 10, 2004)

*I used...*

PHB
UA (Love those Battle Sorcerors!)
DMG
Complete Warrior
MM1

Oops! Living Greyhawk Gazeteer! Sorry bout that!


----------



## Selganor (May 11, 2004)

Last session was the showdown of If Thougths Could kill, so I used:

- 3.5 PHB
- 3.5 DMG
- 3.5 MM
- If Thought Could Kill (doh!)
- PsiHB (haven't read the XPH enough to use 3.5 Psi as it came when I already started ITCK)
- XPH (for one psionic monster)
- DotF (for a Hunter of the Dead PC)
- Mindscapes (for a Master of the Pattern PC and Psicombat)

Other Things used in my campaign are various spells and feats from other sources (but the players just keep copies of the descriptions with their character sheets)


----------



## RichGreen (May 11, 2004)

*last night's epic game*

Hi,

Used a lot less books than usual, meaning I carried far more books to the game than I needed, nearly doing my back in in the process :\

3.5 core rules
Epic level handbook -- used a hunefer
Mongoose Pocket Player's Handbook
Book of Exalted Deeds -- one PC levelled up and took a feat and a PrC


Cheers


Richard


----------



## Monte At Home (May 11, 2004)

Core books, AU, Creature Collection Revised, Monster Manual II, Complete Book of Eldritch Might, and I ripped a couple of classed goblin stat blocks out of Vault of Larin Karr rather than make them up myself.


----------



## kleinetommy (May 12, 2004)

Core books 3.0 (PHB DMG MM)
Monstrous Manual 2
Arms & Equipment Guide
3.5 SRD
Psionic Handbook 3.0
Van Richtens Arsenal would have been handy, but I didn't bring it.


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 12, 2004)

On Sunday's game I used, for preparation and in play

- 3.5 Player's Handbook
- 3.5 Monstrous Manual
- 3.5 DMG
- Fiend Folio
- Monstrous Manual II
- Draconomicon
- Arcana Unearthed

And my own compiled pages of races, feats, spells, deities etc for my world, pulled from various sources.


----------



## francisca (May 12, 2004)

See my Sig for what I used last night.


----------



## Len (May 12, 2004)

I'm pleased to say that my DM did _not_ use the Fiend Folio last weekend.


----------



## Psychotic Jim (May 12, 2004)

Last time in the dream world campaign we're playing in, my groups used the 3.5 core books, Player's Guide to Faerun, Occult Lore (dream creature templates), and the dream rules document we're playtesting.


----------



## johnsemlak (May 12, 2004)

In my 3.5 running of X4-5 (currenlty nearing the end of X4)

3.5 Core Books
*X4-Master of the Desert Nomads*
*D&D Expert Set* - used for reference for converting the Frost Salamander
*Miniatures Handbook*--The War Hulk prestige class (using them as units in hte Masters army) and the Favored Soul class (one of the PCs)
*Defenders of the Faith* (Holy Liberator PrC)
*Arms and Equipment Guide*- the Axe Beak, being used as a mount (In my version several elite servants of the master ride Axe Beaks).

and a conversion document of monsters from X4-5 downloaded here at EN World.


----------



## Comstar (May 12, 2004)

3.5 DMG, PHB and MM.
Titan (the fighting fantasy worldbook).


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 12, 2004)

I was a player in a Mutants & Masterminds Game (expect review soon!). the GM used Crooks, Freedom City, Mutants & Masterminds, and of course, the M&M GM Shield.


----------



## Pants (May 12, 2004)

Last game I played in:
PHB 3.5
Draconomicon

Playing a dragon themed sorcerer is great!


----------



## the Jester (May 13, 2004)

Just got done playing my epic-level alienist.

I used:

3.5 Core Rulebooks (all three- MM for some summoned monsters, DMG for item creation)
Tome & Blood
Manual of the Planes
Epic Level Handbook

The rest of the group (including the dm) also used:

Complete Warrior
Fiend Folio
Book of Vile Darkness
we sorta used the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting (for some spells only, though the book wasn't actually present)

There may have been more, I'm not sure.


----------



## Wormwood (May 13, 2004)

_All Flesh Must Be Eaten_ revised.

We should be back to D&D once Eberron hits.


----------



## the Jester (May 14, 2004)

Tonight's epic game that I ran, I used:

3.5 Core Rules (all three books)
Manual of the Planes
Book of Vile Darkness
Savage Species
Fiend Folio
Monster Manual II
Tome of Horrors
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Defenders of the Faith
Complete Warrior
Draconomicon

...good lord, that's pretty much all of it.


----------



## Fenes (May 14, 2004)

Last session I used the PHB 3.0 I think. That's about it.


----------



## Vigilance (May 15, 2004)

3.5 PHB, MM, Legends of Excalibur Hardcover, Unearthed Arcana

Chuck


----------



## Agamon (May 15, 2004)

Home Game (last Sunday) 3.5 PHB, DMG, MM, Unearthed Arcana, FRCS, Magic of Faerun, Races of Faerun, Player's Guide to Faerun, Book of Eldritch Might I and II, Silver Marches, Return to the Keep on the Borderlands.

Obviously, an FR game, set in the Silver Marches, currently playing a converted and heavily modified RttKotB.


Living Greyhawk game (last Wednesday) 3.5 PHB.

If I was DMing, I'd probably have used the other 2 core books.


MnM PbP (a couple hours ago) nothing.

Didn't need to use a book for my last post.


----------



## C. Baize (May 15, 2004)

*D20 Modern Core Book*: For levelling up characters, looking up feats, general schtuff...
*Blood and Vigilance*: The game we were playing. Looking up specific power questions, stuff like that.
*Blood and Guts*: One of the villains was a mercenary. I used this for a feat, and general military equipment.
*Blood and Fists*: Feats, and Martial Arts styles.
*Blood and Fists 2 document*: The "main" villain was a Ninja. Needed that class information.
Technically... we used *Modern Backdrops*: All four PCs live in one of the cities in Backdrops, which I have placed just outside Syndicate City... a suburb, if you will. But I didn't necessarily need the book in front of me for that... So that one's a bit iffy....


----------



## the Jester (May 16, 2004)

This evening's halfling game:

3.5 Core Rules
Tome of Horrors (monstrous crab)
Fiend Folio (wasp swarm)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 16, 2004)

We used no books in our D&D 3.5 game tonight, unless you count the folder of compiled house rules, and even then it was only so I (the DM) could reference our own radically different XP rules.  No combat...just 5 hours of roleplaying.  Kinda nice for a change.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (May 16, 2004)

We used d20 Modern, 22 Talent Trees, Modern Player's Companion I and II and a draft of the upcoming 1948 Campaign Guide.


----------



## scott-fs (May 16, 2004)

Let's see.  Last session (5/11/2004), I used (even briefly) the following:

- D&D Gazetteer
- Living Greyhawk Gazetteer
- The Created (Ravenloft Adventure)
- "Dungeon Builder's Guidebook" (2e sup) (Used the cover to "hide" * the above mentioned adventure, so that they were unaware of what would happen ;-) )
- PHB, DMG, MM (both 3.0 and 3.5 (or to be quite brutally honest 3.0 and 4.0   **)
- Unearthed Arcana

Recently I've used HarnMaster (to inspire some possible "adventure" ideas), though I hope in the near future to switch over to HM and drop D&D completly.

* One player has been begging to have his character drawn into Ravenloft.  I can only presume he is a Sado-Masochist.  As there has been too much that has been bothering be with D&D (after seeing "the light" from HarnMaster), I'm looking to wrap up this current game, but I'm going to try to enjoy the last few sessions.  Hopefully I'll be able to lead the Half-Elf Rogue down the path of darkness within a span of 4 sessions, ending with the character killing the Druid's animal companion as his test to become an Assassin, the Druid killing the Rogue in Revenge, and lots of fireworks even bigger than any Canada Day or Independance day festivities you have ever seen. 

The player of the Rogue wants to become an Assassin, but that doesn't mean I'll make it easy for him.

** Let's face it, it is very generous to call 3.5 a revision rather than a new edition.  There may not have been any overall radical changes, but there is enough difference that you can never be too sure what hasn't changed, from that which had.  Can you describe all of 3.5's changes in a page ?  2 pages ?  10 pages ?  Not likely.  Many of the changes are so subtle that to maintain balance, you either need to decide on using 3.0 or 3.5 as your primary reference and then add in houserules (importing those items that fit better with your game).  Combat runs differently in 3.0 than in 3.5 (AoO's are generated for more situations... one example being standing up from prone).  Magic is another situation (the Buff spells now last rounds, rather than hours).

The fact that you generally need to identify whether you use 3.0 or 3.5 in rules discussions only goes to show that the differences between 3.0 and 3.5 are much larger than they seem.  To contrast this, HarnMaster went from a 2nd edition to 3rd, yet the "What's New" (describing the changes from 2 to 3) fits only one side of a single page.

Of course, this is not the thread to discuss 3.0 vs 3.5


----------



## jeffers (May 16, 2004)

*I used...*

PHB, DMG, MM, FF... 

Living Greyhawk Gazeteer, CW, Mongoose's Ultimate Feats... Toolbox from AEG.

So there...


----------



## Pants (May 16, 2004)

Once again, for my campaign, I used
3.5 Core Books
Unearthed Arcana


----------



## Knight-of-Roses (May 16, 2004)

On my last session, Thursday 13 May, I used:

D&D 3.5 Core Books
Serpent Citadel (from S&S/WW) from where I have stolen most of the current adventure

But it was a short and rules light session.


----------



## Jeph (May 16, 2004)

Last session: 3.0 core books, Arms and Equipment Guide, Tome and Blood, Defenders of the Faith.


----------



## MerricB (May 17, 2004)

Back to my regular Greyhawk campaign...

3.5E Core books
Expanded Psionics Handbook. (Githyanki, Psychic Warrior)
Map Folio I (Githyanki Fortress)
Manual of the Planes (astral plane)
Complete Warrior (feats)

Cheers!


----------



## HellHound (May 17, 2004)

This is a strange set, we are running a DragonStar / Rokugan game.

- 3.5 Core Rules & Psionics Book
- Oriental Adventures
- Rokugan
- Dragonstar - Starfarer's Handbook
- Dragonstar - Galaxy Guide
- Dragonstar - Raw Recruits
- Magic of Rokugan
- Way of the Shugenja
- Way of the Samurai
- Way of the Ninja
- Mythic Races
- My DragonStar / Rokugan conversion document


----------



## Garnfellow (May 17, 2004)

3.5 Core Rules
Black Monks of Glastonbury (Diabolist presitge class)
Book of Vile Darkness (kocrahon devil)
Fiend Folio (Fiend of Possession prestige class)
Book of Eldritch Might I (Construct creature template)

And the Wild Cohort feat from the WotC website.


----------



## JRRNeiklot (May 18, 2004)

I run a hybrid game, so....


PHB
Hackmaster PHB
Hacklopedias (Not sure which ones)
TOEE
Hackmaster DMG


----------



## JDJarvis (May 18, 2004)

PHB,MM,DMG, Complete Warrior, Psionic Handbook, Arms &Equipment Book


----------



## Jorath Calar (May 18, 2004)

3.5 phb
3.0 MM
3.0 DMG
Dragon 301 - one of the player uses the draconic template on his sorcerer
Arms and Equipment Guide
Map Folio - did some drastic changes to one of the maps there


----------



## the Jester (May 19, 2004)

Hm, forgot to post the list from Sunday's epic game- here goes!

3.5 Core Rules
Epic-Level Handbook
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Masters of the Wild
3.0 Psionics Handbook (needed to convert some 3.0 treasure over)
Manual of the Planes
Monster Manual II
Player's Guide to Cydra (campaign document)
Draconomicon
Unearthed Arcana (the dragon disciple took a level of half-dragon paragon!)


----------



## Crothian (May 19, 2004)

None

Didn't crack open a single book for anything.  It was a heavy plot game, no combat, everything was from the homebrew campaign world.


----------



## simmo (May 19, 2004)

Dead Gods
PHB 3.5 - to look up the Vision spell


----------



## Olive (May 20, 2004)

Last night used:
PHB & DMG (no MM!)
Silver Marches (used the weather stuff)
Tome and Blood (True Necromancer NPC)
Book of Exalted Deeds (PC called a coure eladrin)
and that's it, other han the Everlasting Book of Names. There was no combat, just roleplaying.

edit: oh yeah, I used the WotC arms and equipment guide as well.


----------



## the Jester (May 24, 2004)

Last night's epic game:

3.5 Core Rules (all three books)
Monster Manual II
Fiend Folio
Masters of the Wild
Complete Divine
Complete Warrior
Manual of the Planes
Tome & Blood
Expanded Psionics HB
Book of Vile Darkness
Tome of Horrors
Player's Guide to Cydra (homebrewed campaign document)
Unearthed Arcana

edit: Oops, forgot to include the Epic-Level HB itself!


----------



## drowdude (May 24, 2004)

Lets see here....

D&D 3.5 Core Books
Unearthed Arcana (using lots of variant rules, inc gestalt)
Complete Warrior (referance)
Book of Vile Darkness (currently running an Eeeevel-Baztidz campaign   )
Book of Exalted Deeds (divine wrath yo!)
Faiths & Pantheons (referance)
Lords of Darkness (referance for "friends" and foes) 
Magic of Faerun (referance)
Player's Guide to Faerun (referance)
The Book of Fiends (2 of the characters are using the Unholy Warrior core class from here.... top-notch book btw, one of the best d20 supplements ever produced IMO)
Lock & Load: Iron Kingdoms Character Primer (using the firearms, looking forward to seeing the full rulebook)
Dungeon Magazine #uh.. I forget... with Warduke in it... toughest critical threat ever huh?...


----------



## Olive (May 28, 2004)

Last night used Tome & Blood, the core books, and complete warrior.


----------



## Wombat (May 28, 2004)

...errrr...

Mage

The D20 campaign is being put on hiaitus for the moment, and one of the guys wanted to run a mini-campaign of Mage, so we are going WoD for the next four sessions


----------



## MDSnowman (May 28, 2004)

Last Week for my Superlink Playtest Campaign I used The Mutants and Masterminds Core Book, Crooks!, Nocturnals: A Midnight Companion, and Ultra Modern Firearms d20


----------



## C. Baize (May 30, 2004)

Blood and Vigilance (two new characters created, for newbies to BNV)
D20 Modern core rules (two new characters created, for newbies to ANYthing modern, yes... I'm recruiting players for D20 Modern)
Urban Arcana (the Psychic starting occupation, and a feat)
Modern Player's Companion 1 (a talent)
Modern Backdrops (half of the session was set inside one of the cities)
Blood and Fists II playtest doc (Ninja Class abilities)
Blood and Guts: Modern Military (a feat)
The New Powers and Feats for Vigilance doc that I made for.... new powers and feats... 
Oh... and the D20 Modern Autocalc Character Sheet pdf, that I found online (don't know who the author of it is), fixed a couple of errors, expanded upon, and errored in one spot (gotta fix that).

Oh... and King of Fighters 2000 for 3 NPCs (inspiration)
And Freedom Force for inspiration for one NPC (these are video games)


----------



## pfisteria (May 30, 2004)

Last session:

D20 Modern
Gamma World Player's Guide
Out of the Vault


----------



## Pants (May 31, 2004)

Saturday's Steampunk Game:

- PHB 3.5
- MM 3.5 (lots of goblins...)
- DMG 3.5
- Unearthed Arcana (of which I'm using)
   - Fractional bonuses
   - Spontaneous Divine Casting
   - Weapon Groups (my favorite new rule)
   - Traits
   - Magic Rating
   - Variant classes: Thug, Urban Ranger, Paladins
   - Domain Sorcerers
   - Bloodlines
- My various Houserules (Firearm rules, new races, new languages)

Damn UA rocks.  Best purchase of 2004 so far.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 5, 2004)

Today's running of X5-The Temple of Death, converted to 3.5:


X5-The Temple of Death
3.5 Core Rules
EN World Creature Catalog and forums, particularly the Dusanu
Draconomicon--A map of a dragon lair.
Miniatures Handbook-Favored Soul class
Defenders of the Faith-Holy Liberator Class
Masters of the Wild-Shifter

I used several materials in preparation but the material didn't come into play due to PC choices:

-Lords of the Peaks: Some Giant feats (I used the Giant Blooded feat to make a Hill Giant one size larger (I gave the Hill Giant blood of a Mountain Giant).  I also gave the Giant the stomp feat
-Miniatures Handbook: I gave a Hill Giant and some Ogres the War Hulk class
-A map of a Stone Giant lair from a recent Dungeon issue.

I'm hoping the PCs run into monsters with the above features in the future.  I'm looking forward to using them.


----------



## C. Baize (Jun 5, 2004)

*Last night's Super Heroes game.*

_D20 Modern Core Rulebook_: It's the core system.
_Blood and Vigilance_: Powers, feats, and it's the system we used.
_Modern Backdrops_: Most of the game was set inside one of the cities.
_My new powers and feats document for Vigilance_: For a new power and a new feat.

Little light on books last night. Mostly off the cuff, and a lot of RP, while setting up plot devices for future sessions. Introducing new NPCs, and new tech. Good session.


----------



## RichGreen (Jun 6, 2004)

*this afternoon's Freeport game*

Hi,

3.5 core rulebooks
Book of Vile Darkness -- damning darkness, stop heart spells.
Chaositech -- emitters, bombs and chaos implants for cultists of the Unspeakable One.
Freeport City of Adventure -- used the map
Tales of Freeport -- continuing plotline from The Last Resort
Denizens of Freeport -- Aleksander Tovac and Tando Sandek 
Book of Fiends -- ashmede devil
Toolbox

Cheers


Richard


----------



## megamania (Jun 6, 2004)

Books just to create a key character and his "pet"

Mythic Races
Player's Guide 3.5
Complete Warrior
DMG 3.5
Manual of the Planes

His pet-
MM 3.5
Terrors of Athas (Darksun site)


Needed 7 books just to create a character.

1/2 Giant Fighter on Acheron with a Large Tembo as his "cohort".

Using Mage Knight figure and a Tembo figure come game time.

On a different note-  I have spent much of the weekend writing up a directory for "Templates".  Many pages long already and I just reached WoTC product now (alphabetical order).

Hopefully this will simply things when I'm looking for that "just right" difference in my creature/NPC


----------



## RichGreen (Jun 8, 2004)

*Monday night's epic game*

Hi,

3.5 core rules 
Book of Vile Darkness -- two NPCs (Kauvra and Harthoon)
Ghostwalk -- bonesinger, dread ram, artaaglith
Complete Warrior -- looked up karmic strike feat
Fiend Folio -- abyssal ghouls
Planes of Law, Mount Celestia booklet & map
Mongoose Pocket Player's Handbook


Cheers


Richard


----------



## eed_de (Jun 9, 2004)

well,

PHB 3,5, MM
Book of fiends
Adventure I
Book of taverns
Mother of encounter Tables
Tome of Horrors
Toolbox


----------



## National Acrobat (Jun 9, 2004)

*I used....*

1E ADnD DMG
1E PHB
1E MM
G1-Steading of the Hill Giant Chief


----------



## Olive (Jun 9, 2004)

Just finished the fortnightly game...

Used:
Core books (including MM creatures and some PHB spells I'd never used before)
T&B & CW for character stuff (PrCs, feats and spells)
Map-of-the-week from the Wizard's site (from about 2 years ago)
MM2 - summoned cervidal guardinal
Draconomicon - I love the treasure tables in the back!


----------



## MerricB (Jun 9, 2004)

That's right! I don't have the _Draconomicon_ yet! (And with GoL coming into view, I think my acquisition of it might be delayed further...)

Anyway, last session:

Core 3.5E books - Eldritch Knight, Duelist, and standard stuff
_Complete Warrior_ - some feats
_Complete Divine_ - Practiced Spellcaster feat
_Stronghold Builder's Guide_ - Cassie wants a mansion!
_Fiend Folio_ - I love Carytid Columns!
_Living Greyhawk Gazetteer_ - it's where the game is set
_Book of Eldritch Might_ - Cassie's a variant sorcerer
_Tome and Blood_ - Cassie's also a Mindbender.

Cheers!


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 12, 2004)

Had a good session:

3.5 Core Books
_X5--The Temple of Death_
_Defenders of the Faith:_ Church Inquisitor prestige class, modified to a Lawful Evil Inquisitor.
_Dungeon 100_--Spectral Hound (actually found on the Poly side).
_Unearthed Arcana_ Urban Tracking feat


----------



## Capellan (Jun 12, 2004)

Yesterday's Saltmarsh game ...

PH 3.5
MM 3.5
DMG 3.5
I7 Baltron's Beacon
Tome of Horrors

Also, one of the PCs has a PrC from DotF, but we never actually referred to that book during the session.

It seems that, compared to some folks, we are 'book light' ... at least in this game


----------



## Psion (Jun 13, 2004)

Time for a bit of an update.


Core books, d20 Modern, Second World Sourcebook - The usual.
Factory - PC stuff
Expanded Psionics Handbook, Mindscapes - PC and NPC stuff
Pattern Warden doc, Elements of Magic Revised - I finally finished my pattern warden doc using EoM revised as an alternate form of magic
Creature Collection III - The Pattern Warden PC wanted a Silver Puma animal companion, and I had to work out the details.
Pact System Doc, Chaositech - Answered some questions the characters had about Chaositech acquired in a prior adventure.
Modern Backdrops - Needed to grab a quick locale for the site of a future adventure.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 13, 2004)

Buffy Core book
Angel Core book
Magic Box
Slayers Handbook


----------



## Tarril Wolfeye (Jun 13, 2004)

Friday's Evil Game:

Core 3.5
Book of Vile Darkness
Draconomicon

... and a lot of my notes.

As I have to bring my DM-Material to the place where we're playing at, I'm always choosing a maximum of three books plus Core to put in my backpack.


----------



## The Baron (Jun 13, 2004)

*sightings*

The following books were spotted at my last session, which was just a quickie before work... maybe I should have phrased that differently.

3.5 Core
Complete Warrior
Unearthed Arcana

As a side note, my friend played a monk with the defying stance fighting style variant, and it seems to be pretty cool.  He didn't get to fight much (damn city guard), but the class seems to have great potential.


----------



## viscounteric (Jun 13, 2004)

In order of use:


_X10: Red Arrow, Black Shield_  for my "Fantasy Europe in Flames" Hackmaster game. 
Hackmaster Game Masters Screen  
Hackmaster GMG (for Honor and Fame awards only)  
Hackmaster PHB (just for spell stats for Wall of Stone ) 
And a small pile of campaign notes...

Christ, I've got seven weeks of wargaming to run to catch up to the PCs in the timeline.  Freakin' Desert Nomads better get to Constantinople soon enough.  I bought _Last Days of Constantinople_ by Avalanche Press the week it came out and have been dying to use it since then!


----------



## SamSpectre (Jun 13, 2004)

Used:
Players Handbook 3.5
Dungeon Masters Guide 3.5
Monster Manual 2

On the Table:
Monster Manual 3.5
GR: Pocket Grimoire Arcane
GR: Pocket Grimoire Divine
Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed
AEG: Mercenaries
AEG: Evil
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting 3.0
L&L: Spells & Spellcraft
SSS: Relics & Rituals
Unearthed Arcana
Complete Warrior
AEG: Toolbox
Tome & Blood
Book of Vile Darkness

We don't use all of them all of time, but I do use each of them some of the time.  Since the game last night as at my house, these and others were on hand.


----------



## megamania (Jun 13, 2004)

Last night I referred to the following for Story Hour Stuff-

Expanded Psionics
Handbook of Psionics
Players Guide 3.5
DMG 3.5
Savage Species
Tome of Horrors
MM 3.5
Caldonia Map book (my own campaign world)

And on an unrelated note;  every book I own as I finally made a reference sheet of Templates to use and where they were located (well over 200 between 3.0 and 3.5)

Now for Prestige Classes....


----------



## scourger (Jun 13, 2004)

Yesterday:

3.5 Core: PHB, DMG, & MM
Alternity Gamma World (for story)
Omega World (Dungeon/Polyhedorn #94, for rules)
(also 3.5 DM screen from Paizo)

Had a blast.  Finished a mini-camapign after 9 months of irregular play.  First time I've finished a campaign.  Ever.  As a player or DM.  In 24 years.


----------



## Vymair (Jun 13, 2004)

PHB 3.5, DMG 3.5, Book of Fiends (Green Ronin)


----------



## Tarril Wolfeye (Jun 13, 2004)

Sunday's Game (Celtic/Druidic):

Core 3.5
Miniature's HB
Fiend Folio
Masters of the Wild


----------



## the Jester (Jun 14, 2004)

Today's game:

3.5 Core Rules (all 3 books)
Epic Level Handbook
Expanded Psionics Handbook

I think that was it this time- everything else was homebrewed.


----------



## Gundark (Jun 14, 2004)

PHB, DMG, MM, FR campaign guide, dungeon #100 (woe to mistledale....or something like that) btw all 3.5.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jun 14, 2004)

My players are on a lake between Rashaman and Thay and doing some monster hunting. I'm using one of the little seeds that the Thayians spread weird creatures though the lake both as a testing ground and as a way to hurt their rivals, the Rahamen.

Creatures of the Boundless Blue
FFG Ships book (Can't remember then ame right now)
Unapproachable East
PHB
DMG
Monster Manual
Creatures of Freeport
Tome of Horrors II
FR: Player's Guide


----------



## jinx crossbow (Jun 14, 2004)

For preparing the session:
PHD 3.0 
FR  Faith and Pantheons: Lathander
FR Player Guide to Faerum: Morninglord of Lathander
FR Underdark 

At the session:
Vault of Larin Karr (adventue I'm playing)
PHB 3.0 - spells
DMG 3.0 - XP
MM 3.0 - some monsters

Yes, my session ist still 3.0 because there no german 3.5 phb available
and one of my players can't read english


----------



## Tilla the Hun (work) (Jun 14, 2004)

Mind you, I'm just a player in this game, but last gaming session I made my first ever druid in 3rd edition (3.5 game) - a CatFolk Druidess.

Books used by the GM and myself during gameplay for this character:

3.5 PHB
3.5 MM
3.5 DMG
FRCS
Players guide to Faerun
Races of Faerun
Magic of Faerun
Miniatures Handbook
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Unearthed Arcane
Masters of the Wild
Book of Exalted Deeds
Book of Vile Deeds
Faiths and Pantheons

Next time, I'm bringing along my blank spell card collection to collate all of her spells onto, so I don't have to go through the process of a) looking at memorized spells, b) pick one to cast, c) flip pages to custom spell list w/ source + page, d) find spell on spell list, e) identify source, f) find source in stack of books at my side, f) read spell description, g) realize I can't cast it and start all over again.

Slows down gameplay a tad too much


----------



## RichGreen (Jun 15, 2004)

*last night's epic game*

Hi,

3.5 core rules
Fiend Folio --- wastrilith
Pocket Grimoire Divine -- Dive spell
Complete Warrior -- feats

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Yair (Jun 15, 2004)

3.5 core books
Expanded Psionics Handbook
The Ministry of Winds (free adventure on WotC site)
Encyclopedia Arcana: Necromancy - Beyond the Grave (the Spirit Loremaster PrC, for an NPC)
Masters of the Wild - one [wild] feat

(Also the SRD for copy-and-paste, and the Art Gallery at WotC for tokens.)


----------



## Ourph (Jun 15, 2004)

Warhammer FRPG
AD&D DMG (1st ed.)
Dungeon mag. #45, #82


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 21, 2004)

Campaign ended Saturday, and I'm going to take a break from the DMs chair for a bit.

We finished the module X5-The temple of Death, which I had tweaked to fit into the Kingdom's of Kalamar. 

Material used:

*3.5 Core books/SRD
X5: The Temple of Death
Lords of the Peaks: Essential Guide to Giants (some feats)
Minatures Handbook: Favored Soul, WarHulk PrC
Unearthed Arcana: Paladin of Tyranny, Paladin of Freedom
Defenders of the Faith: Church Inquisitor, Holy Liberator PrCs
*


----------



## RichGreen (Jun 22, 2004)

*Epic game tonight*

Hi,

3.5 core books
Book of Vile Darkness -- spells
Fiend Folio -- myrmyxicus & wastrilith demons
MM II -- ixitxachitl.
Book of Exalted Deeds -- sword archon

Cheers


Richard


----------



## T. Foster (Jun 22, 2004)

Books Used Last Session (June 13th):
*AD&D Players Handbook (1st ed.)* -- for spell and weapon-vs-AC details
*AD&D Dungeon Masters Guide (1st ed.)* -- for various stuff
*AD&D Monster Manual (1st ed.)* -- not sure if I actually refered to this in-session or not, but all of the creatures encountered came from it
*Dungeon Masters Screen (1st ed.)* -- for misc. tables and to hide my stuff from prying eyes; does this count?
*Dungeon Masters Adventure Log* -- for the party record sheet; does this count either?
*Dragon #84* -- for list of expanded familiar types, but the player decided not to use them and just went with the table in the PH
*"Dark Dungeons" by Jack Chick* -- for a dramatic reading of opening scene in honor of a PC being killed by a poison needle trap


----------



## C. Baize (Jun 26, 2004)

D20 Modern: _The core system_
Blood and Vigilance: _What we actually played._
Modern Backdrops: _City of Dunklin_
Uhhhmmm....
Errrr...
And a book that I can't really name.... NDA and all.


----------



## megamania (Jun 26, 2004)

PLAYER 3.5
DMG 3.5
Psi 3.5
Various 3.0 Darksun web sites
Athas.org 3.0 version

Gladiators (Darksun 2.0)
V Alliance (Darksun 2.0)
Free Tribes (Darksun 2.0)
Dragon Kings (Darksun 2.0)

short session


----------



## Olive (Jun 27, 2004)

Let's see...

The standard: core books, complete warrior, complete divine, tome and  blood.

Also used MM2 (monster of legend template). actually Blackdirge used it for a fairly awe inspiring rust monster he whipped up for me.

And a map from the WotC site.


----------



## reanjr (Jun 27, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> last session




D20 Modern game.
I DMed.
No books.
We know the rules.
If we had a magic user, we'd print off the spell-info from the SRD.

Bet that wasn't exactly what you were looking for...


----------



## evildm (Jun 27, 2004)

Our last session (June 16th) was a wild west campaign where the group fights vampires in a little town. We've been using M&M for the rules:

Mutants & Masterminds - Just needed to check the damage save results table cause my memory sucks.
Nocturnals - Cleaned up some PC's weapon stats using the new firearms rules.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 27, 2004)

Just got done running an adventure set in the Asylum of Advanced Mental Treatment, and it was a blast!

I used:

3.5 Core Rulebooks (all three)
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Monster Manual II
Images of an asylum I found online


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 27, 2004)

reanjr said:
			
		

> D20 Modern game.
> I DMed.
> No books.
> We know the rules.
> ...



 Actually, it's cool to see people do that.


----------



## Pants (Jun 27, 2004)

Once again I used:
PHB 3.5
Unearthed Arcana
My homebrew stuff


----------



## Stockdale (Jun 28, 2004)

Parent-Kid Game - June 27

Dungeon #? (the Soul Pillars issue)
Book of Challanges
3.0 PBH/DMG
Wererats - Goodman Games
SRD monsters


----------



## francisca (Jun 28, 2004)

Core 1E AD&D


----------



## diaglo (Jun 28, 2004)

Chainmail
Outdoor Survival
Booklet I Men & Magic
Booklet II Monsters & Treasure
Booklet III The Underworld & Wilderness Adventures
Supplement I Greyhawk
Supplement II Blackmoor
Supplement III Eldritch Wizardry
Supplement IV Gods, Demi-gods & Heroes


and several homebrew sidetrek adventures to fit into B1 In Search of The Unknown; B2 The Keep on the Borderlands


----------



## WSmith (Jun 28, 2004)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> Last week I used
> 
> 1E PH
> 1E Monster Manual
> ...




I think I need to sit at _your_ table.   

June 25, Fri

1981 Basic D&D rulebook edited by Moldvay


----------



## Voadam (Jun 28, 2004)

For last week's games

SRD for spell and rule references.

Role Aids Dwarves for a dwarven city in a mountain

Into the Black for an underdark race

Two modules I'm weaving into the campaign (Demon God's Fane and Lord of the Iron Fortress)

Book of Fiends for a specific devil to use later.

Torn Asunder for a specific race to possibly use with an NPC.

Complete Divine for a PC feat.

Book of Exalted Deeds for a PC feat and armor special quality.

A website that has a different dwarven pantheon the PC dwarf cleric is using (I took over DMing the campaign so I'm running with some existing campaign elements I might not otherwise choose).


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 28, 2004)

*To francisca, diaglo, and WSmith: *

Great to see people using their old stuff.  You guys are getting milage out of books you bought 15-30 years ago.  A lot longer than my 3.0 rules lasted...

Myself, I just finished running X5-The Temple of Death, but in 3.5.

Last Saturday we has a character creation session.  I can only speak for myself:  I used:

3.5 core rules
Arms and Equipment Guide
The Complete Warrior
The Complete Divine
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting (I'm using a domain from that book; though the campaign is set in Greyhawk).

Other players used:
Savage Species (the Half-ogre race)
Eberron (the warforged race)
Expanded Psionics Handbook


----------



## RichGreen (Jun 29, 2004)

*last night's Epic game*

Hi,

3.5 core rules
Fiend Folio -- myrmixicus demon
Chaositech -- equipment
Bastion of Broken Souls -- The Cathezar and Nurn (NPCs)
Dragon #291 -- Sir Kargoth the Betrayer (Demogorgon's Champions LGJ death knights article)
Book of Exalted Deeds

Cheers


Richard


----------



## scourger (Jun 30, 2004)

*pirate game 2 days ago*

3.5 core: PHB, DMG & MM
Skull & Bones (for setting)


----------



## Brakkart (Jun 30, 2004)

Erm last session lets see. I used:

3.0 PHB
3.0 DMG (I play an assassin)
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting

Browsed through but didn't actually use:

Song & Silence
Sword & Fist
Complete Divine
Masters of the Wild

DM used:

3.0 PHB, DMG & MM
City of the Spider Queen (adventure we are playing through)
Magic of Faerun
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting

And knowing him a whole host of other bits that I don't know about!


----------



## Pants (Jul 4, 2004)

Just used:
3.5 PHB
Monster Manual II
Manual of the Planes
Fiend Folio
Unearthed Arcana


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 4, 2004)

PHB3.5 cause fear-
MM3.5 dionycus[dinosaur], raven[familar]
Tomb of horrors [decapus]


----------



## lior_shapira (Jul 4, 2004)

Core Books
Midnight (FFG)
Fiend Folio
Complete Warrior


----------



## RichGreen (Jul 4, 2004)

*this afternoon's Lands of Intrigue game*

Hi,

3.5 core rules
Arcana Unearthed -- one PC is an Unfettered
Monsters of Faerun -- baneguard
Monsternomicon -- dregg
FR 11 Dwarves Deep -- inscriptions, Dethek runes
Bluffside -- NPC description & stats
Todd Gamble's Cartographica -- sewer maps

Cheers


Richard


----------



## LicheHazel (Jul 4, 2004)

Well what did I use..
The 3.5 core ruleboooks, and Extended Psionics,
Ravenloft Campaign setting,
RL Gazzetters 1-4
Heroes of Light
he Complete Guide to Liches
Fiend Folio
Arms and Equipment Guide
Book of Vile Darkness
Book of Exhalted Deeds

In fact its just easier to put a URL in Source Books 

Hehe

(Edit) Ahh and Wilderness Masters that it turns out I beta tested


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 5, 2004)

3.5 Player's Handbook

Didn't need any more books for that particular game as I was only playing a fighter.... But then, even playing clerics, I haven't needed much more than that...


----------



## RichGreen (Jul 6, 2004)

*last night's Epic game -- the final session*

Hi,

3.5 core rules
Book of Exalted Deeds -- Raziel, magic items, feats
Anger of Angels -- magic items
Mongoose Pocket Player's Handbook


Cheers


Richard


----------



## burzyk (Jul 6, 2004)

*Shields of Cygnar (29/06)*

Hi,

I used during the last session (29/06/2004) the following books:

PHB 3.5
DMG 3.5
Song and Silence
Defenders of the Faith
Book of Hallowed Might I
Monsternomicon
Lock and Load: Character Primer
Warmachine : Prime (illustrations)

Cheers,

Piotr


----------



## T. Foster (Jul 6, 2004)

Books Used Last Session (July 2):
*Players Handbook* (1st edition) -- miscellaneous stuff (spell description, equipment prices, etc.)
*Dungeon Masters Guide* (1st edition) -- miscellaneous stuff
*Monster Manual* (1st edition) -- assorted monster stats
*Monster Manual II* (1st edition) -- to check the move rate of a domestic cat (for a PC's familiar)
*Unearthed Arcana* (1st edition) -- to check the characteristics of a garrotte (which the player ended up deciding not to buy)
*RuneQuest Cities* -- for urban random encounters
Accessories -- DM Screen, Dungeon Masters Adventure Log

This was the first time in the campaign to date that the MM2 and UA were referred to; previously it had always just been the "big three"


----------



## Old Gumphrey (Jul 13, 2004)

PHB & MM 3.5 with Complete Divine Turn Variant.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 13, 2004)

3.5 Core Rules
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Monster Manual II
Fiend Folio
Epic Level Handbook
Savage Species 

This, obviously, was my epic-level game.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 13, 2004)

On the other hand, my most recent low-level (halfling) game used the following:

3.5 Core Rules (all three books)
1e Fiend Folio (for the full-page firenewt picture)
Monsters of Faerun 
Expanded Psionics Handbook


----------



## the Jester (Jul 18, 2004)

Last night's game had not a single blow struck, and mostly consisted of a trial.

In use were:

3.5 PHB
3.5 MM
1e MM (for the kobold pictures)
3e Fiend Folio
Expanded Psionics HB

Good times... but am I the only one still posting to this thread??


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jul 18, 2004)

PHB 3.5 
MM 3.5 
(never needed the DMG 3.5)
DragonLance Campaign Setting 3.5


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 18, 2004)

Conan RPG
Road of Kings
GURPS Conan


----------



## Psion (Jul 18, 2004)

Bout time for an update:

Core books, Second World Sourcebook, Expanded Psionics Handbook, Pattern Warden doc, Elements of Magic Revised, Chaositech, Adventure II, Unholy Warrior's Handbook, 

and...

_Traveller d20, Gateway to Destiny,_ and _Vilani and Vargr_. (We started making characters for the upcoming T20 game. WOOT!)


----------



## Destil (Jul 18, 2004)

Last session I played?

3.0&3.5 PH, DMG, MM
Mindscapes & the  3.0 Pisonics hand book were looked at when we considered some new PCs after a death or two, but weren't used in the end.

Last I ran?
3.0 PH, DMG, MM, PsiHP
Defenders of the Faith
The Forge of Fury


----------



## Pants (Jul 19, 2004)

Yesterday, when I played (yay!), I used:
PHB3.5
Draconomicon

The DM used the three Core 3.5 books.


----------



## NiTessine (Jul 19, 2004)

In the last session I DM'ed... The core books, _Expanded Psionics Handbook_ and _Eberron_. 

In the last session I played in, the PHB, _Complete Warrior_, _Sword and Fist_, and both the FRCS and _Player's Guide to Faerûn_ were consulted.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 20, 2004)

Just got done playing my epic-level alienist...

I used:
3.5 Core Rules (all 3 books- priced items, summoned monsters)
ELH

The dm also used the 3e Fiend Folio and MM2, plus god knows what else.


----------



## atra2 (Jul 20, 2004)

My .sig has all that info, for my homegame I play in. I just played some Living Greyhawk on Saturday, so 3.5 core, Tome and Blood was all I needed, though I had CW and CD with me, and other players needed to reference CD.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 26, 2004)

ust got done running my low-level game...

Tonight we used:

3.5 Core Rulebooks
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Fiend Folio
Book of Vile Darkness


----------



## sellars (Jul 26, 2004)

PHP 3.5
Book of exalted deeds


----------



## Mytholder (Jul 26, 2004)

I used:
DMG, PHB, MM
Mongoose PPH
Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil
Classic Play: Book of the Sea (as I rapidly convert a beastie as a stand-in for the Prince of Evil Water Elementals)

The players were throwing stuff from Complete Divine, Complete Warrior, Tome and Blood and a few Quints at me. Oh, and bloody Magic of Faerun.


----------



## Old Gumphrey (Jul 27, 2004)

3.5 Core


----------



## the Jester (Jul 31, 2004)

Last night's low-level halfling game:

3.5 Core Rules

...wow, that was it- I glanced into the FF and the MM2 but didn't end up using any of the monsters from 'em.


----------



## Paradigm (Jul 31, 2004)

3.5 core books
Complete Divine
Complete Warrior
Expanded Psionic's Handbook
AEG's Good
PCI's Forged in Magic
PCI's Codex Arcanis
FFG's School of Evocation


----------



## Pants (Aug 1, 2004)

Just used:
Core 3.5
Unearthed Arcana
Fiend Folio
Book of Vile Darkness
Book of Exalted Deeds


----------



## RichGreen (Aug 1, 2004)

*this afternoon's Lands of Intrigue game*

Hi,

3.5 core rules
En Route II By Land & Sea -- Hellcows
Castle Zadrian -- AEG mini-adventure
Lands of Intrigue PDF
Dungeon #88 Thirds of Purloined Vellum -- had to look up the value of stuff looted in this adventure and only now decided to sell


Cheers


Richard


----------



## scourger (Aug 2, 2004)

Core 3.5 books + Spellslinger.  
This week, I hope to actually use Dungeon #110, too.


----------



## RichGreen (Aug 8, 2004)

*this afternoon's Freeport game*

Hi,

3.5 core rules
3.0 Player's Handbook (not everyone has switched)
Hell in Freeport -- the adventure
Freeport: City of Adventure
Sword & Fist -- looked up some magic items


Cheers


Richard


----------



## Wormwood (Aug 8, 2004)

3.5 Core
Expanded Psionics
Eberron Campaign Setting
Shadows of the Last War
Complete Warrior
Malhavoc's Chaositech (unknown to my players, naturally)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 8, 2004)

3.5 core books
Book of Vile Darkness (spells, feats, and a creature)
Planar Handbook (prestige class, equipment, spell)
Book of Exalted Deeds (spell)
Complete Book of Eldritch Might (creatures, many spells)

Complete Divine (deity description only)


----------



## Psion (Aug 8, 2004)

Time for an update!

Traveller d20 - da rules
Gateway to Destiny - da setting
Adventure Class Ships Vol II - Deckplans and the basis for the PCs current ship
Journal of the Traveller's Aide Society (SJG) - Used an article "into the void" as the basis for the current adventure.
76 Gunmen (T20 PDF) - Quickie NPCs
Weapons of Charted Space (T20 PDF) - Weapon stats (duh!)
GURPS Traveller Alien Races 3 - Plotting a future hiver encounter
World Building Resorces:
- Freelance Traveller Gas Giants Article
- GURPS Traveller First In
- World Builder's Handbook


----------



## viscounteric (Aug 9, 2004)

Hackmaster GMG (magic item ep values)
Hackmaster GM Shield (everything else)
G1-3:  Annihilate the Giants  (party crippled the giants, but barely made it out with all their body parts...  )
Kenzerco Equipment Book (damn it, it is becoming useful  )


----------



## HellHound (Aug 9, 2004)

Last Night:

PHB 3.5
MM 3.5
DMG 3.5
Expanded Psionics
Underdark
Book of Templates, Deluxe Edition (Ogre Driders!)
Unearthed Arcana
Complete Divine
Complete Warrior
Magic of Faerun
Miniatures Handbook


----------



## Pants (Aug 9, 2004)

Last night I used:
PHB 3.5

That was it.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 9, 2004)

Tonight:

3.5 Core Rules
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Path of Faith (FFG)
Codex Arcanis (Paradigm)
Forged in Magic (Paradigm)
Essential Guide to Elves (Paradigm)
Against the Barrow King (AEG mini adventure)


----------



## VorpalBunny (Aug 9, 2004)

Today:

3.5 PHB
3.5 DMG
Eberron CS
Complete Divine


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 9, 2004)

3.5 Core Rulebooks
Expanded Psionics Handbook

Demiurge out.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 9, 2004)

Yesterday's extremely long halfling game:

3.5 Core Rules
Book of Vile Darkness
Expanded Psionics Handbook
3e Fiend Folio
Tome of Horrors
Cydra Players' Guide (homebrewed campaign doc)


----------



## megamania (Aug 9, 2004)

PHB 3.5
DMG 3.5
MM 3.5
Eberron Campaign Book
Complete Divine

Short list this time.  Spent a lot of time creating PCs for Eberron including two new people to DnD.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 22, 2004)

Tonight's game: 

3.5 PHB
3.5 MM
Expanded Psionics HB

That's it, I improvised the monsters the party fought (dire beavers).


----------



## Pants (Aug 22, 2004)

Last Weekend (I DMed):
PHB3.5
DMG3.5
Fiend Folio
Draconomicon
Unearthed Arcana

This Weekend:

(I played)
PHB3.5

(I Dmed)
Unearthed Arcana
PHB3.5
DMG3.5
Actually was an entire session of RPing, no combat at all.


----------



## Wombat (Aug 22, 2004)

Yesterday we used...

Give Me The Brain
Kung-Fu Samurai on Giant Robot Island
Grave Robbers From Outer Space
Guillotine

It as an all card-game day  

Two of our usual players were out of town and we decided to be nice to them  :-D


----------



## the Jester (Aug 23, 2004)

Just got done running my halfling game again... we used:

3.5 Core Rules
Fiend Folio
1e Monster Manual 2 (for the greenhag picture)
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Book of Vile Darkness


----------



## Allanon (Aug 23, 2004)

Yesterday we used (well I used, since I own most books)

PHB 3.5
DMG 3.5
MM. 3.5
Draconomicon
Book of Vile Darkness
Fiend Folio
Savage Species ( The insect template to be more specific)

End result, 1 dead PC and 4 PC's running for their lives (gotta love combining the BoVD and the Draconomicon   )


----------



## Old Gumphrey (Aug 24, 2004)

3.5 Core
Unearthed Arcana (several variants)
Dragon #300 (Flesheater PrC)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 24, 2004)

Demon God's Fane
SRD 3.5


----------



## CRGreathouse (Aug 24, 2004)

3.5 core
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Epic Level Handbook
Book of Vile Darkness
Book of Exalted Deeds

Races of Stone was at the table and considered for character generation, but I don't think the concept ever got off the ground.


----------



## Psion (Aug 31, 2004)

A minor update since we changed directions recently.

We had a send-off for one of our players that is leaving, and he decided he wanted to play _World's Largest Dungeon_ when he saw it... so we did.

It was back to the core books, with pulling classes out of a hat. We had a psion and an anscestral speaker, so XPH and Corwyl got used.


----------



## Allanon (Aug 31, 2004)

Because we missed a key character (he was on vacation), we played a one shot  Mutants & Masterminds game.

Books used:

Mutants&Masterminds
Stuff downloaded from the Green Ronin M&M forums (mostly pre-gen characters)


----------



## Garnfellow (Aug 31, 2004)

3.5 Core Rules
Miniatures Handbook: Marshall core class, Tactical Soldier and Warhulk prestige classes, maiming weapon ability, a couple of spells and feats
Fiend Folio: Half-Troll template
Draconomicon: Large and In Charge feat
Tome of Horrors: Dire template
Book of Eldritch Might: Construct template


----------



## Laslo Tremaine (Aug 31, 2004)

In our main Freeport game


3.5 Core Books
Complete Divine (mainly for the Druid _Vigor_ line of spells)
Freeport: The City of Adventure


----------



## Campbell (Aug 31, 2004)

3.5 Core
Expanded Psionics Handbook
The Book of Exalted Deeds
Dragonomicon


----------



## Pants (Sep 1, 2004)

The Game I ran:
- Unearthed Arcana
- PHB 3.5

The Game my Friend 'Ran':
- FRCS
- PGtF
- Complete Warrior
- Underdark
- PHB 3.5


----------



## Crothian (Sep 1, 2004)

Tonight we used:

Babylon 5 
Earth Force book
Minbari book


----------



## Dr. Strangemonkey (Sep 1, 2004)

This week:

And I play, so the session as a whole will use more books:
Psionics XPH
PHB 3.5
AU
Hyperconsciousness
Dragon #310?
Eberron Core Book


----------



## HellHound (Sep 1, 2004)

Core Rules 3.5 + XPH
Unearthed Arcana
Underdark
Complete Warrior
Tome of Horrors
Rappan Athuk
Drizz't's Guide to the Underdark
Complete Guide to Drow


----------



## the Jester (Sep 8, 2004)

Monday's game: Core Rules 3.5... that's it.  

Wow- I usually stir in a lot of different books, but this time all the party fought were wolves by the ton and an ankheg.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, I finally had a chance to GM last week.

Player's Handbook
FFG's Seafarer's Guide. Party was on one of the Bladesail ships.
FR's Unapproachable East
Terrors of Freeport
Bestiary of Krynn
DMG

Some feats, items, and other goods from a ton of books like Book of Exalted Deeds, Unearthed Arcana (Item Familiar), etc...


----------



## DM_Jeff (Sep 8, 2004)

*Books*

I finally got a 1-month break from DM duty. This si the first time I'll get to play a character in 3.5 instead of running the game. I played a multiclassed Ranger/Warmage.

Player's Handbook 3.5
Miniatures Handbook
Book of Vile Darkness (spells)
Arms & Equipment Guide
Dungeon master's Guide 3.5 (to aid my fellows with rule interpretations)

-DM Jeff


----------



## Pants (Sep 8, 2004)

Last session I referenced the following books:
Complete Warrior (for the Spellsword PrC)
Unearthed Arcana
PHB3.5
DMG3.5


----------



## Duo Maxwell (Sep 9, 2004)

Last month, I used:

Star Wars d20: Revised Core Rulebook
Star Wars: Galaxy Guide
The Thrawn Trilogy Sourcebook (by West End Games)


----------



## Impeesa (Sep 9, 2004)

Last game I ran, I used:

Spycraft EHB
Spycraft Modern Arms Guide
Warcraft Manual of Monsters

--Impeesa--


----------



## uzagi_akimbo (Sep 9, 2004)

Last Session (material from these books was actively used )

Core Rules 3.5 + CD, CW, splatbooks 
MM-2 (some monsters)
Unearthed Arcana (variant coreclasses )
Planar Handbook ( monsters for summon spells )
Warcraft - Magic and Mayhem (PrC Graven One)
FRCS (area background plus pantheons)
FR-Unapporachable East (template and spells )
FR MoF (spells )
FR-PG ( spells ) 
Relics and Rituals I & II (spells )
Monstronomicon (Monsters, PrC, Equipment )


----------



## Zamora (Sep 9, 2004)

*Monday's Epic Game*

Hi,

We used:

3.5 core rules
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Epic Level Handbook

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Dr_Rictus (Sep 9, 2004)

Core rules 3.0
Free original adventure "Crumbling Hall of the Frost Giant Jarl"
Complete Warrior (Spellsword PC; I prefer the 3.5 version)
Song & Silence (Thief-Acrobat PC)
Oriental Adventures (Yeti NPC)
Fiend Folio (PC's fiendish familiar)

they haven't yet got to the part of the adventure where I've inserted material from:

Manual of the Planes (Gatecrasher NPC fiddling with demi-plane portal)
Call of Cthulhu (contents of said demiplane)
Tome of Horrors (likewise)


----------



## the Jester (Sep 12, 2004)

Last night's epic game:

3.5 Core Rules
Unearthed Arcana (used a paragon class)
Tome & Blood (for a template)
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Monster Manual 2
Savage Species (for a template)
Book of Vile Darkness (for a spell)
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine


----------



## the Jester (Sep 13, 2004)

Last night's game:

3.5 Core Rules
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Complete Warrior 
Complete Divine
Eberron CS (I allowed a warforged pc in homebrewed world)


----------



## the Jester (Sep 18, 2004)

Impromptu halfling game last night:

3.5 Core Rules
Expanded Psionics Handbook.

Hmmm, I think that's it.


----------



## Pants (Sep 20, 2004)

Everyone was dead tired yesterday, not much was accomplished (except the goblin rogue/fighter/ranger almost getting killed...), but here are the books I used:

2e Monstrous Manual (I used it to look up the Otyugh's ecology... I forgot they had limited telepathy in previous editions!?)
PHB 3.5


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 20, 2004)

Got a chance to play in the SL setting on Saturday.

Player's Handbook
Unearthed Arcana (Action Points and some other goods)
Advanced Player's Guide (Critical Hit System... very bad...)
SL Guide to Monks/Paladins (I'm playing a monk with some feats from here.)
Expanded Psionic's Handbook (Another player is a Psychic Warrior)
PHB
DMG
MM
Creature Collection Revised (Goblin Spiders)
Creature Collection II

May have been a few others, but that's the majority of 'em.


----------



## Psion (Sep 20, 2004)

Last session was character conception and generation for my Sailors on the River of Worlds Campaign:

_Core Books
Savage Species (Half Ogre bard)
Feats (AEG)
Unearthed Arcana (dragon bloodline PC, action points, LA reduction)
Masters of Arms (all players received a copy)
Bow & Blade_

In addition, I did some plotting for the PCs possible demise:

_Classic Play: Book of the Planes
Planar Handbook
Seafarer's Handbook
Requiem for a God
Portals and Planes
Slayers Guide to Yuan-Ti
E-tools (rewriting the outdates and/or screwed up NPCs in SGTYT)
Monsters of the Mind
Creatures of Freeport_


----------



## the Jester (Sep 20, 2004)

Last night's game:

3.5 Core Rules
Epic-Level HB
Expanded Psionics HB
Complete Warrior
Monster Manual III
Book of Vile Darkness


----------



## JDJarvis (Sep 20, 2004)

3.0 PHB, 3.0 DMG, 3.5 PHB, Psionic Handbook, MM


----------



## BastionPress_Creech (Sep 21, 2004)

Saturday's game:
-3 core books
-Creatures of Freeport
-When the Sky Falls
-Wildscape
-Broadsides!


----------



## RichGreen (Sep 26, 2004)

*today's Freeport game*

Hi,

3.5 core rules
Hell in Freeport -- the adventure


Cheers


Richard


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 27, 2004)

Friday Night:

Advanced Player's Guide: Spell Points, Critical Hits
Unearthed Arcana: Action Points, Monk Variant
SL: Guide to Monks & Paladins: Several Feats
Expanded Psionics Handbook: Psychic Warrior, powers, feats
Creature Collection Revised: Spider Goblins and other terrors
Callistia: Where our characters are currently at.

Of course the core three, PHB, DMG, and MM were all in play as well.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 29, 2004)

Last night's halfling game:

3.5 Core Rules
Monster Manual III
Book of Vile Darkness
Book of Exalted Deeds
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Relics and Rituals


----------



## the Jester (Oct 10, 2004)

Last night's epic game:

3.5 Core Rules
Monster Manual 2
Monster Manual 3
Fiend Folio
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Expanded Psionics HB
Eberron Campaign Sourcebook
Epic Level Handbook
Savage Species


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 10, 2004)

For my wild-and-wooly, any-goes retro campaign:


3.5 Core Books
Module B1 - In Search of the Unknown
Savage Species (used to build a Grimlock monster class)


----------



## RichGreen (Oct 10, 2004)

*Lands of Intrigue sessions last week*

Hi,

3.5 core rules
Arcana Unearthed
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Castle Zadrian (AEG) -- the adventure

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Pants (Oct 11, 2004)

Last Session - really just lots of planning, scheming, and roleplaying:
Monster Manual 3.5
PHB 3.5
Unearthed Arcana

The Iron Kingdom's Character Guide got pulled out for reading for a short while, but it wasn't utilized at all.


----------



## MerricB (Oct 11, 2004)

Things are getting diverse for rules sources...

3.5e Core Rulebooks
Expanded Psionics Handbook - psychic warrior, prestige class
Monsters of Faerun - monsters
Monster Manual II - monsters
Book of Vile Darkness - templates and spells
Races of Stone - feats
Complete Warrior - feats
Complete Divine - feats
Book of Eldritch Might II - alternative sorcerer
Tome and Blood - prestige class, spells
Living Greyhawk Gazetteer - setting, deity choices
Dungeon Magazine #114 - adventure, "Torrents of Dread"

In many cases, it's just one feat (e.g. Practiced Spellcaster from CD and Heavy Armour Optimisation from RoS, but they're significant).

Cheers!


----------



## cjdc1973 (Oct 11, 2004)

For the three year old Epic Campaign (ECL23 and rising) I used:

Epic Handbook - Epic Level Traps
Players Handbook - Details on Fighting While Squeezed & Spells.
Dungeon Masters Guide - Arcane Archer & Assassin PRC.
Oriental Adventures - Hengeyokia & Spirit Folk Races & Spells.
Forgotten Realms - Tiefling Race.
Kara-Tar Campaign - Party is currently in Shou Lung.
Tomb & Blood - Acolyte of the Skin PRC.
Complete Warrior - War Shaper PRC.
Complete Divine - Spells
Serpent Kingdoms - Spells
Masters of the Wild - Shifter PRC.
Dragon Magazine #289 - Poison Fist PRC & Magic Items.
Dragon Magazine #308 - Several magic items.
Magic of Faerun - Word of Chaos Power magic item & Spells.
Fiend Folio - Shator & Kelubar Demondand's.
Chaositech - Several gadgets and chaos based implants.
Book of Eldritch Might - Spells
Miniatures Handbook - Spells


----------



## schnee (Oct 11, 2004)

We're running 3.5, and other than the three core rulebooks, we all used:
- Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
- Magic of Faerun
- Player's Guide to Faerun

I used:
- Monster Manual II for a few demons and undead templates

I will eventually use:
- Epic Level Handbook for the demi-lich template

Guess which adventure I'm DMing?


----------



## Wombat (Oct 11, 2004)

Monster Manual (3.0)
AU
Skull & Bones
Swashbuckling Adventures

...and lots of house rules...


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Oct 11, 2004)

The PHB and some monster stats I copied from the SRD. That's it.

Mind you, the _players_ used quite a lot of material from other books - the Expanded Psionics Handbook, Complete Warrior, and so on - but I don't bother with all of these. For NPCs the Core Rules are sufficient for my needs...


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 11, 2004)

On Saturday, went to the local Scarred Lands game.

SL Guide to Monks & Paladisn (I'm playing a monk of Corean who flurries with a longsword... it's a glorious thing...)

Expanded Psionics Handbook (We have a psychic warrior in the party)

Hyperconscious (See above)

Unearthed Arcana (Action points and some other varaiants)

Advanced Player's Guide (Critical Hit system and some other variants like speed factors)

Quintessential Monk I & II (I like keeping my options open and another guy is playing a monk with a whip sword that becomes a chain so it's pretty interesting)

Monster Manual: No Creature Collection at this table today, just the good old MM.


----------



## Ant (Oct 23, 2004)

Dragon #234: Nocturnal Crusade article -- 3.5 conversion of the Shroud of Sol's (read Pelor's) Embrace and The Chalk of Barriers
Dragon #293: Glaives of Azharadian prestige class and Milos Faskel (NPC)
Dragon #299: Heroes of Onnwal -- Rakehell Chert (NPC)
Dragon #305: Bladeworks Guild
Dragon #310: Variant Paladins -- The Anarch (new PC)
Living Greyhawk Gazetteer
Unearthed Arcana:  Domain Mages
WoTC website: Elite Opponents Archive -- Fehlzahn, the Fiendish Gnoll Ranger
WoTC website: Monster Mayhem Archive -- Cildabrin, Large Aberration
Arms and Equipment Guide
DMG 3.5
MM 3.5
PH (3.0 & 3.5 -- we're currently transitioning)

*phew*


----------



## Kroax (Oct 23, 2004)

3.5e Core Rulebooks (all of them)
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Races of Stone
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Dungeon Magazine #88
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Player's Guide to Faerûn
Races of Faerûn
Unapproachable East
Lords of Darkness
Magic of Faerûn
Monsters of Faerun


----------



## RichGreen (Oct 24, 2004)

*Monday's game*

Hi,

We used:

3.5 Player's Handbook
Arcana Unearthed -- my character is a magister
Complete Book of Eldritch Might -- spells

The adventure is set in a chantry of the Guild of Arcane Lore based on Gelimo (Harn) and the DM is using adapted maps.

Cheers


Richard


----------



## the Jester (Oct 24, 2004)

We played a few days ago (Halfling game)... 

3.5 Core Rules
Book of Exalted Deeds
Monster Manual III (zezir)
Expanded Psionics Handbook


----------



## Bushmeister (Oct 24, 2004)

We usually make good use of quite a few books during my sessions, about a month ago I think we used:

3.5 Core books
Complete Warrior
Book of Exalted Deeds
Book of Vile Darkness
Dracominicon
Unearthed Arcana


----------



## Geoff (Oct 24, 2004)

Given our last couple of sessions, this is a short list...

Sidewinder: Recoiled


----------



## Sammael (Oct 24, 2004)

Last session:

3.5 Core books
FRCS
Monster Manual II (dragonflesh golem)
Fiend Folio (ophidian)
Draconomicon (some stuff on dragon metabolism, plus dracolich)
Lords of Darkness (for Cult of the Dragon info)
Faiths and Pantheons (wearer of purple prestige class)
Serpent Kingdoms (various yuan-ti stuff)

Older stuff
Cult of the Dragon
Volo's Guide to the Sword Coast
Elminster's Ecologies Appendix II


----------



## RichGreen (Nov 7, 2004)

*this afternoon's Freeport game*

Hi,

3.5 core rules
Player's Handbook 3.0 (two of the players still have old books)
Hell in Freeport -- the adventure
En Route II -- for "Lure of the Serpent"
Freeport: City of Adventure -- the map
Planes of Law -- map of Baator
Draconomicon -- sample black dragon, feats etc
Dragon #325 -- magic item

plus a ship floorplan from an (unknown) issue of Arcane magazine and a village floorplan from an (unknown) issue of Dragon

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Wombat (Nov 7, 2004)

AU
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Diamond Throne
Skull & Bones
Swashbuckling Adventures
Nyambe
House Rules

No Core Books!


----------



## the Jester (Nov 8, 2004)

Last night's epic game: 

3.5 Core Rules
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Planar Handbook

There's nothing like dispelling someone's _water breathing_ when they're deep, deep underwater!


----------



## the Jester (Nov 12, 2004)

Last night's epic game we used:

3.5 Core Rules
Epic Level Handbook
Expanded Psionics HB
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine 
Monster Manual III
Fiend Folio
Monster Manual II
Tome & Blood
Manual of the Planes

***

It was a long, hard combat-heavy game, with many combat encounters.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 28, 2004)

Last night's no-holds-barred 12 hour plus epic session:

3.5 Core Rules
Monster Manual II
Monster Manual III
Fiend Folio
Epic-Level Handbook
Complete Divine
Complete Arcane 
Complete Warrior
Manual of the Planes
Planar Handbook
Book of Vile Darkness
Expanded Psionics Handbook

...er, I think that was it.  (Damn near all my 3e books- if I coulda squeezed Libris Mortis, Frostburn and Draconomicon in there....)


----------



## Wombat (Nov 28, 2004)

Arcana Unearthed
Mystic Secrets
Book of Iron Might
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Swashbuckling Adventures
Skull & Bones

(no core 3.x books at all ... again!)


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 28, 2004)

Last week when I played, we have the following:

PHB
DMG
MM (and MMIII at least)
Player's Guide to Faerun
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
GM was running the high level FR adventure for the Spider Queen too.

Complete Books (Warrior, Divine, and Arcane), were at the game but I don't know who was using them.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 28, 2004)

Last Night:

Iron Kingdom Character Guide
Monsternomicon (best monster book, ever)
PHB 3.5
MM 3.5
Book of Unusual Treasures (Thanks to Bad Axe for a GREAT treasure book.)


----------



## RichGreen (Nov 28, 2004)

*today's Lands of Intrigue game*

Hi,

3.5 core rules
Complete Divine -- spells
Unearthed Arcana
Arcana Unearthed
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Magic of Faerun -- magic items, spells
Castle Zadrian (AEG) -- the previous adventure
When the Sky Falls
Lands of Intrigue PDF

Cheers


Richard


----------



## megamania (Nov 28, 2004)

PHB
DMG
MM
Eberron campaign Book
Shadows of the Last War

Simple week for references


----------



## Pants (Nov 29, 2004)

Eberron Campaign Setting
PHB3.5


----------



## Psion (Nov 29, 2004)

Ripe time for an update:

Core Books - the usual
Unearthed Arcana - hero points, LA reduction
Feats - player leveling up
Slayer's Guide to Yuan-Ti - A few villain concepts
Requiem for a God - An NPC
Chaositech - Some stuff on the hordes of chaos leaders
Seas of Blood - Ship deckplans
Complete Book of Eldritch Might - A few spells
Planes & Portals - River of world details, choas templates
Artificer's Handbook - some item pricing


----------



## Crothian (Nov 29, 2004)

Core books
Arcana Unearthed
Feats
Requim for a God
Oriental Adventures
Draconomicon
Dragons
Monster Manual 2
Manual of the Planes
Planes of Conflict (second edition)
Planes of Law (second edition)
Players Primer to the Outlands (Second edition)
Complete Divine 
Complete Warrior
Relics and Rituals: Olumpus 
Nightmares and Dreams
Draconic Lore
Heart of Nightfang Spire
Arms and Armor 3.5


----------



## francisca (Nov 29, 2004)

For my 3.5 game:
Core + CMG SRD
Unearthed Arcana: Flat XP, Battle Sorceror, Whirling Frenzy Rage variant
Tome of Horrors/Creature Catalog
Fiend Folio

Old School Game:
1980 Basic/Expert Sets
B2: Keep on the Borderlands
Gaz 1: Karameikos


----------



## Campbell (Nov 29, 2004)

For My Homebrew
 The Core
 The Book of Iron Might (Maneuvers and Stunts)
 UK's CR Document
 The Artificier's Handbook (Used to generate adversary's magic items)
 Expanded Psionics Handbook
 Denizens of Avadnu
 Unearthed Arcana (Death and Dying, Incantations, Reputation)
 Grim Tales (Action Points)


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 29, 2004)

Can books i use for preparation for a PbP game be considered 'used last session?"

For my slavic-themed PbP game:

3.5 Core books
Frost and Fur
Frostburn
The Dragon and the Bear (Ars Magic Russia supplement)
Dieties and Demigods
Book of Exalted Deeds


----------



## Yair (Nov 29, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Can books i use for preparation for a PbP game be considered 'used last session?"
> 
> For my slavic-themed PbP game:
> 
> ...



Sure, especially when that preperation is for my character 

For my part, my latest session used:
*There Is No Spoon* [a Matrix fan free rules pdf]

That's it. And it was a blast.  

My current PbP uses:
Ars Magica 4th Edition
Hermes Portal (an Ars Magica fanzine)
The Dragon and the Bear (see quote above)

And my last D&D game, actually about a month ago, uses
Core rules 3.5 (all three)
Ravenloft 3e books (not sure which, the DM uses them)


----------



## Bigwilly (Nov 29, 2004)

*Just one*

For my first session of WLD on Friday night, I used just one book - the World's Largest Dungeon itself. My players on the other hand used just about anything they could get their grubby little paws on including Races of Stone, Complete Warrior and about six other books that they have and I don't!

Bigwilly


----------



## Garnfellow (Nov 29, 2004)

Last Session:


3.5 core rules
Unearthed Arcana (players roll all the dice variant)
Grim Tales (the monster design guidelines)
Fiend Folio (used a couple of cool special abilities on homebrew monsters: Penetration and Reflective Spell Resistance)
Book of Eldritch Might (Magical Construct template)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 29, 2004)

Demon God's Fane
SRD
Freeport web enhancement 8 (plague wraiths)
Slayer's Guide to Demons
Google (look up arsenic bronze for descriptions and history)


----------



## scotdrew (Nov 29, 2004)

Last session: 21Nov04
3.5 Core books (WotC)
Eberron Campaign Setting (for a Dwarf Artificer PC)
Warcraft RPG (for a Human Scout PC)
and
Dungeon Magazine's "Adventure Path" series (very cool)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 7, 2004)

Used last night, 1st session of my homebrew campaign. We rolled up characters and talked about the world, but didn't start playing yet:

PHB 3.5
DMG 3.5
MM 3.5
Unearthed Arcana
Grim Tales (using Backgrounds and Horror Checks from this book)
Masterwork Maps: Temples & Shrines (using the pantheon of gods from this book)
Savage Species (referenced, but not used for any character)
Heroes of High Favor: Halflings
Hammer & Helm
Fish Side (pdf from http://www.theforge.pl/e/)
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Power Gamer's 3.5 Warrior Strategy Guide (referenced during character creation, but will not be used during the game)


----------



## Monte At Home (Dec 7, 2004)

PH 3.5 and 3.0
DMG 3.0
MM 3.5
MM III
Arcana Unearthed
Complete Book of Eldritch Might (extensively--players got rewarded some magic item and spell-related gifts all from that book)
Book of Vile Darkness (tangentally--I'm using a spell template kind of thing that is based on the corrupt spell idea)


----------



## diaglo (Dec 7, 2004)

last session was Dec 5, 2004:

i used T1 Village of Hommlet
B2 Keep on the Borderlands

didn't open any other printed material.


----------



## Psion (Dec 7, 2004)

Cool. Monte responded to the immortal thread. 



			
				 Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Masterwork Maps: Temples & Shrines (using the pantheon of gods from this book)




Also cool. I just pointed out the existence of this nice, _fully open_ pantheon in my review. 

Latest update:
Core Books - The usual
Unearthed Arcana - Action points, LA reduction, bloodlines
Seas of Blood - ship deckplans, used sailor NPC class as a template for my sailor-experts
Portals & Planes - The River of Worlds details
Feats - Players picking feats for hero points
Artificer's Handbook - for pricing out some items
Expanded Psionics Handbook, Hyperconscious - NPC Chakra savant
Advanced Bestiary - Bramble template, bramble elves
Creatures of Freeport - Weresharks, wereshark plot seed, sea hawks for druid companion


----------



## Laurel (Dec 7, 2004)

Good for us, bad for this thread my last game was mostly RP. So 3.5 Players was cracked for a fight, but that was it.


----------



## RichGreen (Dec 7, 2004)

*Monday night's game*

Hi,

We used:
3.5 Core rules
Arcana Unearthed -- magister & unfettered, spells
Complete Book of Eldritch Might -- spells
Mystic Secrets -- spells

The GM used the corrupted template from the Book of Vile Darkness, and is using maps from an old MERP supplement as well as some Harn maps.

Cheers


Richard


----------



## RichGreen (Jan 2, 2005)

*today's Lands of Intrigue game*

Hi,

3.5 core rules
Arcana Unearthed
Monster Manual III -- petals, redcaps
Complete Book of Eldritch Might -- Pool of Glenmarsis, spells
Complete Divine -- spell
Battle Box

Cheers


Richard


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 2, 2005)

Castles and Crusades Player's Handbook
Module L1 'The Secret of Bone Hill'
Cities of Harn
Son's of Cities of Harn

fun was had by all


----------



## RichGreen (Jan 3, 2005)

National Acrobat said:
			
		

> Cities of Harn
> Son's of Cities of Harn
> 
> fun was had by all




Were you just using the maps from the Harn cities?


Richard


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 3, 2005)

As a player...

Player's Guide to Faerun
Races of Faerun
Player's Handbook
Complete Arcane


----------



## Pants (Jan 4, 2005)

My Eberron Campaign:
Expanded Psionics Handbook (YES, I've finally gotten someone to use psionics!)
Eberron Campaign Setting
Dungeon Master's Guide 3.5
Player's Handbook 3.5


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 4, 2005)

The last game I GMed was my Sliders/Tangents game. I used Sidewinder: Recoiled, Urban Arcana and naturally Tangents!


----------



## reanjr (Jan 4, 2005)

None.  I commonly DM by ear.  Usually, I will bring books, but the last time I didn't.


----------



## Psion (Jan 4, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The last game I GMed was my Sliders/Tangents game. I used Sidewinder: Recoiled, Urban Arcana and naturally Tangents!




As in the alternity supplement Tangents?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 4, 2005)

3.5 Core rules
Dragon Magazine 96 (Hollow Threats adventure)
Battle Box
Counter Collection Gold


----------



## tylerthehobo (Jan 4, 2005)

*FR - Underdark Themed adventure*

3.5 core books
Monster Manual II
Monster Manual III
Monsters of Faerun
FR Campaign Setting book
Underdark
Magic of Faerun
Volo's Guide to the North

huzzah!


----------



## Psion (Feb 20, 2005)

As I just reached the end of a story arc in my game, I think it's time for an update

*The Usual suspects:*

Core Books - Natch
Unearthed Arcana - Hero Points
Portals & Planes - The River of World setting, planar details
Expanded Psionics Handbook, Hyperconscious - A major NPC

*Specific stuff:*
This session involved players visiting the former domicile of a deceased God of Darkness:

Dungeon #86 - Stole the maps from "Stormdancers" for the cathedral and domicile of the dark god
Requiem for a God - Classes and feats for associated NPCs, corpus dei details.
Necromantic Lore - Used Hecatombes, who exacter their vengeance on the now powerless preists.
Tome of Horrors - 1/2 of the shadow demon*
Book of Vile Darkness - 1/2 of the shadow demon*, the darkness and demonic domains for an NPC
Mercenaries - The bael showed up.
Evil - Use Rolischkah as the deceased divinity
Freeport: City of Adventure - Some spell details for spells that the wizard/rogue picked up.

* - I used the stat block from the ToH, but uses some extra spell like abilities from BoVD version, and added a vulnerability to light spells (like the old fiend folio.)


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 20, 2005)

From my latest campaigns (all 6 of them):
- 3.5 core books (all D&D groups)
- Torn Asunder: Critical Hits (every group)
- World's Largest Dungeon (beginner's D&D group)
- Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil (intermediate D&D group)
- Spycraft (d20 modern horror)
- Spycraft: Modern Arms Guide (d20 modern horror)
- Dark Inheritance (d20 modern horror)
- Advanced Bestiary (advanced d20/D&D group)
- Dungeoncraft (advanced d20/D&D group)
- Arms & Armor v3.5 (advanced d20/D&D group)


----------



## Psion (Feb 20, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> - Dark Inheritance (d20 modern horror)




How's that been working for you?


----------



## Garnfellow (Feb 20, 2005)

3.5 Core Books
Unearthed Arcana - action points, players roll all the dice
Miniatures Handbook - various feats and spells
Complete Adventurer - various spells
Deities and Demigods - Beserk class
Savage Species - Survivor class


----------



## the Jester (Feb 20, 2005)

The halfling game two days ago:

3.5 Core Rules
Tome of Horrors 
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Creature Collection II
Libris Mortis
2e Monstrous Compendium Annual II (iirc- just for the pic of the blindheim, full color and much better than the one in ToH!)


----------



## Psion (Apr 3, 2005)

As I just reached the end of a story arc in my game, I think it's time for an update

*The Usual suspects:*

Core Books - Natch
Unearthed Arcana - Hero Points, Bloodlines
Portals & Planes - The River of World setting, planar details

*Last session stuff:*

Beyond Countless Doorways - The story arc occured largely in the Lizard Kingdoms
Expanded Psionics Handbook - Psionic Yuan-Ti, Yuan-Ti psychic warriors
Monster Manual II - Dinosaurs, Sapphie Dragon (see below)
Advanced Bestiary - Creature swarm template, to make a swarm-sapphire-dragon.
Book of Challenges - The Yuan-Ti maze challenge (this book rocks, people who pan it pan it without knowing of what they speak.)
Draconomicon - Used 2 sample dragons, one for a player's new cohort, one for the cohort's now decaeased papa.

*Pre-planning for future stuff:*

Expanded Psionics Handbook, Hyperconscious - Planning an Astral Zealot villain
Bow & Blade - Planning a new elemental-elf related adventure.


----------



## megamania (Apr 3, 2005)

CREATION SCHEMA:
Players 3.5
DMG 3.5
M M 3.5
Eberron Campaign book
Expanded Psionics
Shadow of last war (for E Claw soldiers)
Whisper of Vampire Blade (for Scimitar stat and maps of Elec Rail)
Complete Adventurer
Races of the Wild

UNDER A DARKSUN:
Players 3.5
DMG 3.5
Athas.org print out
Dungeon Darksun 3.5 rules
* 2e Gladiators book

STRIKEFORCE: MORITURI 
Players 3.5
DMG 3.5
Expanded Psionics
Savage Species
Scarred Lands Campaign (Treegara)
Forgotten Realms: magic of
Epic Handbook
Complete Adventurer
Fist & Steel
Dragon magazine: Legion of Doom artical
Planar Handbook

EBERRON: PATHFINDERS
Players 3.5
DMG 3.5
Eberron Campaign book
Eberron: Sharn city of towers


Wow- I have done a lot of DnD in the past 10 days!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

PHB
Unearthed Arcana
FRCS
Complete Arcane
Complete Warrior

in my other game:
Paranio XP
Mutant Experience
Traitors Manual
Paranoia XP Screen


----------



## RichGreen (Apr 3, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> [*]Book of Challenges - The Yuan-Ti maze challenge (this book rocks, people who pan it pan it without knowing of what they speak.)
> [/list]




I've used this encounter as part of an adventure set in the jungles of Hepmonaland -- it's very good, as is much of the book!

Cheers


Richard


----------



## ElvishBard (Apr 3, 2005)

3.5 core
MM 3 (Ambush Drakes)
AEG Adventure I
Arms & Equipment Guide


----------



## Pants (Apr 3, 2005)

Another foray into the Tomb of Horrors, finally killed a PC (I've taken off arms, reversed genders and alignments, but haven't killed one yet):

We used:
Tomb of Horrors Module
Downloaded Update to the ToH
PHB 3.5
DMG 3.5
MM 3.5


----------



## Wombat (Apr 3, 2005)

Mechanical Dream...

Each year our gaming group does a different game for our April Fool's session.  This time we did MD.  A lot of fun.


----------



## Psion (May 15, 2005)

Time for an update:


Core Books - Natch
Unearthed Arcana - Action Points (though I may shift to a printout of Fantastic Stunts as a reference. 
Portals & Planes - Portal Rules, the Tender's _Portal Sense_ ability
Advanced Bestiary - The Flesh Treant
Bow & Blade - Elven adversaries
Plot & Poison - Drow elf adversaries
Dezzavold - More (ready to run) Drow Elf adversaries
Ultimate NPCs - Quick drow elf eldritch knights (tweaked from humans)
Path of Faith - The main villain is a Soultamer
Lords of Madness - Making up the domains of the main villain's deity.
Planes of Chaos (2e Planescape Boxed Set) - Info on Yggdrassil
Penumbra Fantasy Bestiary - A fossergrim ally NPC and another template for initial planning of another villain.
Monster Manual II - initial planning of the encounter with an oracle-style Water Wierd
Book of the Planes - attributes for a demiplane I made up
Dragon #330 - An idea I stole from the Far Realms article (about getting items from dreams)
Dungeon #103 - Began adapting Glacial Inferno for my own use as the corrupted fire elf temple.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

Eberron: The CREATION SCHEMA
Eberron Campaign book
PHB
DMG
MM
MM III

Only a two hour session   

Eberron: PbP: CHAOS EFFECT
Eberron Campaign Book
Eberron : Sharn City of Towers
PHB
DMG
Miniature Book
EXT PSIONICS
and various monster books that I can not detail...yet

EBERRON: THE PATHFINDERS
Eberron Campaign Book
DMG
PHB
Complete Warrior
Complete Divine
Draconimicon
MM

STRIKEFORCE: MORITURI
PHB
DMG
MM
WARCRAFT MM
and toooo many splat-like books to track for spells / feats

UNDER A DARKSUN PT II
DMG
PHB
Athas.Org
EXP PSIONICS

Also working on even another PbP that will be huge for this summer-  relates to STRIKEFORCE: MORITURI

Books so far-
Eberron Campaign Book
Eberron: Sharn- City of Towers
PHB
DMG
EXP PSIONICS
MM
MMII
MMIII
Forgotten Realms Campaign book
Magic of Faerun
UnderDark
Complete Warrior
Complete Arcane
Complete Divine
Complete Adventurer

and I have only begun!


----------



## jarandus (May 15, 2005)

*Last Sunday Arcana Evolved game*

Kicked off my newest AE game, everyone enjoyed the scenario of getting caught up (unknowingly) in an elaborate Nightwalker scheme.

Books used:
Arcana Evolved
DMG
Jakandor: Island of War
Mystic Secrets


----------



## RichGreen (Jun 26, 2005)

*This afternoon's Lands of Intrigue game*

Hi,

Time for an update:

3.5 core rules
Monster Manual III (glaistig)
When the Sky Falls
Lands of Intrigue 2e boxed set
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Magic of Faerun
Arcana Evolved (unfettered)
Book of Vile Darkness (corrupted template)
Battle Box





Cheers


Richard


----------



## solomoncane (Jun 27, 2005)

*Planetary Romance & Swashbuckling Adventure*

Another update:

* Grim Tales (classes, combat, etc.)
* d20 Modern (some DM & FX stuff)
* Iron Lords of Jupiter (mini-game from Dungeon)
* Traveller T20 (vehicle design + damage scaling)
* En Ferrous Veritas (pdf for rapiers & fencing)
* John Carter of Mars series (fiction: the original planetary romance by E.R. Burroughs)
* Planet of Adventure series (fiction: a more modern take on planetary romance by Jack Vance).


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2005)

Demon God's Fane
PH
DMG
MM
MMII
D20 Arcana srd
Unearthed Arcana
Core Class Variants (ronin arts)
Denizens of Dread
A bunch of minis
A poster map
Map tiles from Steve Jackson Games


----------



## Psion (Jun 27, 2005)

solomoncane said:
			
		

> Another update:
> 
> * Grim Tales (classes, combat, etc.)
> * d20 Modern (some DM & FX stuff)
> ...




I wanna play... 

Are you actually using ILOJ as the setting?


----------



## Prince Atom (Jun 27, 2005)

*Lessee...*

Last session, we used:

3.5 core rulebooks;
Living Greyhawk Gazetteer (I've got a paladin of Mayaheine)
Against the Giants:  the Liberation of Geoff (25th anniversary book published for AD&D)
Monster Manual III (a skullcrusher ogre made a brief, and well-zapped, appearance)
Masters of the Wild (I've got a ranger/rogue/deepwood sniper)
Dungeon magazine, "Raiders of Galath's Roost" (I yoinked the Zhent map).

That's it, I think.  Oh yeah, a few items from other sources; the ranger/horizon walker has a cloak out of Magic of Faerun.

TWK


----------



## Pants (Jun 27, 2005)

Yay, finally got to play some D&D after a month-long hiatus. 

Books used:
- 3.5 Monster Manual
- 3.5 Player's Handbook
- Eberron Campaign Setting
- Sharn: City of Towers
- Complete Adventurer (for the Scout Base Class)


----------



## danbuter (Jun 28, 2005)

The last DnD session I ran I utilized:


PHB
DMG
MM
MM III
Libris Mortis
Forgotten Realms Core Book
FR Players Handbook


----------



## Ravenknight (Jun 28, 2005)

3.5 core rules
FR campaignsetting
Complete Warrior
Complete Arcane


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

PHB 3.5
DMG 3.5
MM 3.5
Book of Vile Darkness
Draconomicon
Libris Mortis
Dragonlance Campaign Setting (Mystic class)
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Players Guide to the Forgotten Realms
Lords of Darkness
Magic of Faerun
Silver Marches
Underdark
Oathbound Campaign Setting (Valco race)
Kalamar Players Guide
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Creature Collection Revised
Monsters of Norrath
Player's Guide to Wizards, Bards and Sorcerers


----------



## solomoncane (Jun 28, 2005)

Psion said:
			
		

> I wanna play...
> 
> Are you actually using ILOJ as the setting?




No, it's a homebrew setting incorporating some ILOJ ideas/mechanics.
It takes place on a world not yet identifiable to the players (they're in for a shock).


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jun 28, 2005)

Last session I ran was er, '*quasi-Realms*' - a shortish session by usual standards, so that might be why there aren't as many books in this list as might normally be the case.

SRD 3.5
PHB 3.5
DMG 3.5
MM 3.5
Unearthed Arcana
Advanced Player's Manual
Torn Asunder
FRCS
Faiths & Pantheons
Book of Fiends
Book of Vile Darkness
Tome of Horrors
Denizens of Dread
a few Dragon magazines...
oh, and some very neatly presented (if I do say so myself) house rules

and that's it.

...unless by 'used' people mean 'used stuff from, without referring to' as opposed to 'used, i.e. referred to', in which case the above list would grow rather a lot, methinks.


----------



## devilbat (Jun 29, 2005)

Tonight's game:

PHB 3.5: Spells
Monster Manual 3.5:  Vampire Template
Ravenloft Core Rulebook 3.0: Info on Church of the Eternal Order
Ravenloft DMG: Power checks
Ravenloft Gazeteer 2: Info on Nartok
Toolbox: Restaurant Menu items
FFG Darkness & Dread: Library rules & picture of crazy old man with Great Sword.
FFG Traps & Treachery 2: traps


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

last game:
3 cores books
4 complete books
Races of Faerun


----------



## Laurel (Jun 29, 2005)

New game: d20 past western style

Books used: only the d20 modern core book, but it was the first session and mostly getting to know you rp for my PC


----------



## Yair (Jun 29, 2005)

Core books
Murchad's Legacy Campaign Setting
Hammer & Helm (some feats)
*Draconomicon*, or as my players now refer to it - the Book of Dread    (the first dragon the party ever faced, in years)


----------



## the Jester (Jul 12, 2005)

Last session in my low-magic experiment I used:

3.5 Players Handbook
3.5 Monster Manual
3.5 DMG

Sheesh.  Not much.  The MM was only for the stats for giant warrior ants.  Every other monster the pcs fought was either a bandit or homebrewed (giant piss ants!).

I expect the low-magic setting game I'm currently running will have less books used in general, as one of the key things I'm doing is limiting available options.


----------



## Campbell (Jul 12, 2005)

Andargor's Searcheable HTML SRD
Errant Prophecies House Rules
Hyperconsciousness
Denizens of Avadnu
Lords of Madness
Unearthed Arcana (Death and Dying rules)
Gun Fu (Still haven't completely converted the Panache rules)


----------



## Psion (Jul 12, 2005)

Campbell said:
			
		

> Andargor's Searcheable HTML SRD
> Errant Prophecies House Rules
> Hyperconsciousness
> Denizens of Avadnu
> ...




Looks like a nice selection, but...

How does Gun Fu fit in there? It sort of sticks out to me.


----------



## Psion (Jul 26, 2005)

A whimsical update:

*The Usual Suspects and Table References:*
Core Books - Natch
Unearthed Arcana - Action point rules
Portals & Planes - Portal & River of worlds rules, Tender of Worlds mechanics, Chaos Spawn (man "roll two dice and keep the worst" is a nasty mechanic my players hate.
Eldritch Sorcery - A new favorite for druids
Seas of Blood - Ship deckplans and combat rules

*NPC Prep*
Chaositech - Some chaos mutants and worshippers
Spells & Magic - the dragonmage pirate
Quint Sorcerer - the dragonmage pirate
Metablades - the dragonmage pirate

*Planning for Next Session (and some things I had planned for last session but didn't happen):*
_Hot Pursuit_ and _Hot Pursut: On Foot_ - Gearing up some chases
Advanced Bestiary - A Dread Mohrg assassin
Ultimate NPCs - Base stats for said assassin, a few ideas for NPC encounters
Temples & Shrines - Planning for a big wedding!
Cityworks - Sifting for some useful city details.


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh, dear, so many...

The three base books
Monster Manuals 2 & 3
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Warcraft campaign setting book
Book of Vile Darkness
Weapons of Legacy
Book of Exalted Deeds
Star Wars d20 handbook
Lords of Chaos
Libris Mortis
Pocket Magica

... and a few others that I can't remember...


----------



## The Lost Muse (Aug 7, 2005)

Clearly I don't own enough books!  Lol.  Last session, I used:


The Hypertext SRD
Terror in Freeport

I've been putting together my own handbook based on d20 Modern, but made for fantasy gaming.  The progress is slow, but once the main document is finished, then I will just need to make a package of Advanced Classes and a small ghazzetteer for any given setting I want to run in.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 7, 2005)

I used 

DCC 11: Dragonfiend Pact
PHB 3.5
Monsters of the Endless Dark
Iconic Beastiary


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, am I using less these days. . . must be the violent shift toward pdf's and digital campaign management, among other things.

So, last session:

offline SRD
Unearthed Arcana
Frostburn
Torn Asunder
Mercenaries
Bow & Blade
Hammer & Helm
Wildscape (a new and useful acquisition )


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 7, 2005)

Last session  used:

3.5 Core books
Monster Manual 
Monster Manual III
Manual of the Planes
Planar Handbook
Factol's Manifesto (2E)


----------



## Crothian (Aug 11, 2005)

Tonights session

3.5 core books
DCC 11
Guilds
Extraordinary book of names
book of unusual treasure
Of Sound Mind
3 days to Kill
Foul Locales: Beyond the Walls
Vindication
7 strongholds
Speaker in dreams


----------



## Turjan (Aug 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Tonights session
> 
> ...
> Of Sound Mind
> ...



Did you mix one adventure from those ingredients?


----------



## Breakdaddy (Aug 11, 2005)

Last session:

Star Wars D20 Revised Core Rules Book
Secrets of Tatooine
Galactic Campaign Guide
Ultimate Alien Anthology
Starships of the Galaxy
The Dark Side Sourcebook
Arms & Equipment Guide (SWD20, of course)
Power of the Jedi Sourcebook


----------



## Crothian (Aug 11, 2005)

Turjan said:
			
		

> Did you mix one adventure from those ingredients?




Nope, I like to plan ahead and drop hints and rumors of what is going in other places.  The group will be traveling soon and they can following the plot bits to these adventures (some or all) or make their way to some other place.  Its all about giving the players choices.


----------



## Turjan (Aug 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Its all about giving the players choices.



Sounds neat !


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 14, 2005)

*Sources Used Last Session*

Last session, I only used the following materials:

The 3.5 Core Rulebooks
_Lords of Darkness_
_Magic of Faerun_

What can I say? I'm an economic DM.


----------



## Psion (Aug 14, 2005)

Second session of _Bloody Jack's Gold_ (so far, not my favorite adventure, but adding some personalized touches keyed to some PCs is helping brush it up.):


Core Books
Unearthed Arcana
Bloody Jack's Gold
Advanced Bestiary - Upgraded some wraiths, planning on inserting a dread spectre NPC.
Eldritch Sorcery - The party druid's "fix"; nerfed two spells in two sessions (steambolt gets a save for half, kiss of the nereid gets a save against the nausea effect if the first save succeeds.)

PC design assistance (introduced 2 new players, and leveled up on PC):
Portals & Planes - the party druid/tender of worlds can now plane shift...
Swashbuckling Arcana - One new PC is a laerdom mage / sky captain
Aerial Adventure Guide - See above
Airships - but I am not using the above to make Airships, so I am converting the elven skyrunner to Airships terms.
Path of Faith - the Sky Captain's cohort is a druid/daughter of storms. (But I find that this PrC does not translate well to 3.5, so I may be changning her to the storm child class.)
Complete Arcane - The other new player is playing a Ranger/Wu Jen. I also recommended _Practiced Spellcaster_ to the new players and the spellfilch.

Future Planning
Aerial Adventure Guide & Airships - Planning some airship action
Beyond Countless Doorways - Where the airship action will happen. Planning the game in Ouno, the storm realm.
Expanded Psionics Handbook and Hyperconscious - Planning a few Githzerai and Githyanki encounters (Githzerai lucid cenobites, githzerai wilders, githyanki kineticists)
Creature Collection III - Man, I love Pride Daemons. Looking for a place to insert one.


----------



## jtone (Aug 14, 2005)

Arcana Evolved
3.5 Core
Advanced Bestiary - The PCs were going to face a Dread Wraith Sovereign, but were hit hard with just regular wraiths (oops).
Siege on Ebonring Keep - They're returning to the site of their second adventure and will see the consequences of their earlier actions.


----------



## Pants (Aug 15, 2005)

Finally got to play again!

Books used:
- Lost City of Barakus - We actually, really didn't _do_ much of anything other than investigate the Death and Magic Temple, adventure in the sewers, and run away from some wererats. It was super fun (maybe even happy too  ).
- Core 3.5 Books
- Complete Adventurer - Used a feat for the party Bard and the Rogue wanted to make some poisons.

Future Planning (for my Eberron Game):
- Core 3.5 Books
- Eberron CS
- Sharn: City of Towers
- Expanded Psionics Handbook - There's a Psion in the party
- Lords of Madness - For some of those Aberrant feats...
- Libris Mortis - I'm restatting up the Brain in a Jar with some actual psionic powers. Now it's pretty powerful...
- Monster Manual II - For the Fihyrs...
- Monster Manual III - Runehounds...


----------



## Nailom (Aug 15, 2005)

Core rulebooks 3.5 + RttToEE


----------



## Sunderstone (Aug 15, 2005)

Core 3.5 Rulebooks
Shackled City HC
Fiend Folio
Monster Manual II
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting
Player's Guide to Faerun


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 15, 2005)

The Last game I GMed was for 4 new DnD players and I used the following:

PHB 3.5
DMG 3.5
MM 3.5
The Sunless Citadel


----------



## Sammael (Aug 15, 2005)

Last game: Session #115 of the long-term FR Campaign _Rebirth_:

3 core rulebooks
Extensive house rules document
FRCS
d20 Modern
Volo's Guide to Cormyr
FR Interactive Atlas


----------



## Pants (Aug 22, 2005)

Books used in my last _Eberron_ game:
- 3.5 Core Books
- Eberron Campaign Setting
- Sharn: City of Towers
- Expanded Psionics Handbook


----------



## Psion (Oct 11, 2005)

Started my Session in Ouno, the Storm Realm, in _Beyond Countless Doorways_.


Core Books
Unearthed Arcana
Beyond Countless Doorways - Ouno details
Portals & Planes - PC PrC ability, planar traits
Aerial Adventure Guide - Airship decklplans
Airships - but I am not using the above to make Airships, so I am converting the elven skyrunner to Airships terms.
Expanded Psionics Handbook and Hyperconscious - Githzerai, Ogre Psychic, Talaire Psion villain.
Creature Collection III - Pride Deamon on the way
Book of Fiends - I figured a few other Daemons from the circle of pride would round out the entourage of the pride deamon nicely.


----------



## Altalazar (Oct 11, 2005)

My last two sessions (and all the rest after in the same campaign):

PHB 3.5
Psionics Handbook 3.5 

(I'm playing a Psion).


----------



## ThirdWizard (Oct 11, 2005)

PHB 3.5
DMG 3.5
MM 3.5
Mechanus and Acheron books from Planes of Law Boxed Set

That's pretty light, actually.


----------



## Garnfellow (Oct 11, 2005)

3.5 core books
Unearthed Arcana
d20 Modern
Green Ronin's Advanced Gamemaster's Guide [representative battles, class based defense bonuses]


----------



## Xombie Master (Oct 11, 2005)

I DMed last session, let's see...
Player's Guide
World's Largest Dungeon


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Oct 11, 2005)

The last session I was in, I played and didn't DM. The only books I saw used were the DMG, PHB, MM, UA and, I think, Masters of the Wild (or whatever the 3.0e Ranger Class book was called).


----------



## the Jester (Oct 11, 2005)

Last session we didn't actually ever refer to _any_ books iirc.

I guess there were things in play from the PH and DMG... and from the campaign document for the low-magic experimental campaign I'm running... but that's it.


----------



## gabrion (Oct 11, 2005)

I DMed two days ago using...

DMG
PH
UA (Didn't really need to, but I explained partial bonuses to people)
MMI 
MMIII
Fiend Folio (our Aasimar using alter self like some of these forms)
CA (They got to meet my Warlmage BBEG_
CD (Just some spells)
CW (The fighter uses this)
FRCS (Just needed to check some lore during a break)
PGtF (Players use some of the PrCs)
MoF (Spells)
Silver Marches (that's where the campaign is)


----------



## just__al (Oct 11, 2005)

I am currently running two games (Both the WLD) and playing in the weekly game.

For the two games I am running we have the following books "in play" The PHB, all 4 complete books and I generally use just the MM but have occasionally thrown in a monster from MM3.

The weekly game we have the PHB, the complete books, the planar handbook, and the DM is using MM, MM2, MM3, Fiend Folio, the Draconomicon, and other various suppliments he gets his hands on.  Oh, and were using the UA action points system execept that we get 6 points every level and they reset when you level (so use them or lose them)


----------



## cmanos (Oct 11, 2005)

I recently ran a one shot Eberron game.  All I had open on the table was the Eberron Campaign Setting.


----------



## Breakdaddy (Oct 11, 2005)

BOOKS USED LAST SESSION:

Warhammer FRP 2 (Main Book)
Old World Bestiary
Old World Armoury
Sigmar's Heirs (ran the adventure Ill met in Bogenhafen out of this book)


----------



## Bagpuss (Oct 11, 2005)

PHB and one feat from the Complete Divine (although I did not need to reference the book during play).

But then I'm a PC.

I think the DM used the DMG, MM I and that's it.

Another player referenced the Complete Arcane, but didn't end up using anything from it.

I'm one of these annoy player's that doesn't actually own any 3.5 books (actually tell a lie I own Heroes of Battle, but I'm intend on using it with a Iron Heroes campaign).


----------



## Samothdm (Oct 17, 2005)

Last session I DM'd I used:
*PH
* DMG
*MM
* Banewarrens (adventure)
* Complete Warrior (one of my players is a Kensai PrC) 
* Book of Vile Darkness (spme spells and feats for one of my bad guys).  

Last session in which I played, I used:

* PH
* DMG
* Complete Warrior (one of my characters is a multi-class hexblade/bard)
* Dawnforge Campaign Setting
* Dawnforge: Path of Legends
* Expanded Psionic Handbook (my other character is a tiefling psion)


----------



## Barak (Oct 17, 2005)

I DM, and last session I used..

-WLD
-MM (just to check what armor a regular orc wears)
-PHB(for a ¢pell effect or two and grappling rules).


That is all.  And is true of most of my sessions lately.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 17, 2005)

For the session this Thursday:

MM
Creature Collection 1
Steading of the Hill Giants
Vindication
DMG
Book of Fiends
Relics
Book of Exalted Deeds
Complete Book of Divine
Epic Level Handbook
Book of Mundane treasure
Book of Taverns
7 Strongholds
Ravenloft
Mysteris of the Drow
Ruins of the Dragonlord
Masterwork Monsters: Kobold Feats and Mutants 
Complete Book of Arcane


----------



## Odhanan (Oct 17, 2005)

Session on Oct. 17, 2005  

*Rules*
Arcana Evolved
PHB/DMG/MM
Transcendence

*In-game elements inspired by*
The Banewarrens
Chaositech
The Book of Vile Darkness
Return to Temple of Elemental Evil


----------



## Psion (Nov 1, 2005)

Last session, a one off game at TerpCon/DC EnWorld gameday:


Spcycraft 2.0 - you don't need much more
Modern Backdrops - some building layouts


----------



## Crothian (Nov 1, 2005)

For planning the upcoming session:

Monster manual
Dangerious Denizens
Epic Level Handbook (ya, they're only 7th level)
Book of Taverns
Vindication
Book of Exalted Deeds
Races of Eberonn
Ghost Tower of Inverness
Grimtooth's Traps
Relics and Rituals
Everyone Else
A Light in the Belfry
FAntasy Beastiary
Advanced Players Guide
Advanced Players Manual
Expanded Psionics Handbook


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> For planning the upcoming session:
> Advanced Players Guide
> Advanced Players Manual




What will you be using from these two? And no Unearthed Arcana? Some great variants in there!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 1, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> What will you be using from these two? And no Unearthed Arcana? Some great variants in there!




ADvances Players Guide for some mass combat possibilities.  I don't know if its going to happen, but I perfer to be safe then sorry.  Advanced Players Manual is used for a pair of prestige classes.


----------



## megamania (Nov 1, 2005)

THE CREATION SCHEMA

PHB
DMG
MM I
MM III
Eberron Campaign Book
Complete Warrior
Expanded Psionics
Shadows of the Last War (villian stats, Rorsa)
Races of Eberron
Arms & Equipment Guide

Small list this time


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 1, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ADvances Players Guide for some mass combat possibilities.  I don't know if its going to happen, but I perfer to be safe then sorry.  Advanced Players Manual is used for a pair of prestige classes.




Would those be the same from Cry Havoc? If so, you should just go with the Cry Havoc rules as they have a bit more in there.


----------



## Presto2112 (Nov 1, 2005)

Core books
Complete Divine

Happy 100th post to me!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 1, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Would those be the same from Cry Havoc? If so, you should just go with the Cry Havoc rules as they have a bit more in there.




You jumped a step there Joe, I would need to have Cry Havoc.


----------



## Psion (May 23, 2006)

Back from the grave with thee!

Well, I have one session left in my river of worlds game, I thought I'd update this:


The Core 3
Monsters of the Mind - a Fire Nymph the PCs encountered
Draconomicon - A red dragon encounter
0one's _The Great City_ maps - Though I was going to use Sharn for the Jeweled city, the lack of suitable maps in the book stymied my plans (can I once again extoll how stoopid I feel city books are without usable maps...)
DM's Directory of Demiplanes - Prepped for a trip to the river of fire.
Book of Fiends - devils in the river of fire
Beyond Countless Doorways - prepped for stops in the ten courts
Tome of Horrors Revised - Margoyles
Advanced Bestiary - Added lava template to a fire giant and the margoyles...
Monster Geographica: Forest - 3.5 stats for the tiger general and chiao in the Ten Courts.


----------



## Voadam (May 23, 2006)

In one campaign

SRD
Character Customization
Mythic Races
Complete Warrior
Unearthed Arcana
Arcana Unearthed
Wildwood
Oathbound
Complete Minions
Dragonlance CS
Dragonlance Adventures
World of Warhammer Illustrated Encyclopedia
Dark Folks
Monster Manual
Monster Mythology
the module I'm using

For my other campaign
SRD
Complete Minions
Lord of the Iron Fortress
Paizo githyanki ship maps
Complete Warrior
Manual of the Planes
Planescape
Planes of Law
Outlands
Seven Cities
Crimson Contracts
Arms and Armor 3.5
Book of Exalted Deeds
Hammer and Helm
Unearthed Arcana

Checking out stuff for possible inclusion from:
Penumbra Fantasy Bestiary
Weapons of Legacy
Bloodspike Prison


----------



## solomoncane (May 24, 2006)

Traveller T20
SRD monsters


----------



## dither (Jun 14, 2006)

*Books I used Last Session*

My homebrew system uses bits and pieces of virtually every d20 product I've got plus some I don't. Most notably:

-Weapons of Legacy (inspiration mostly, adapting and retooling the rules)
-d20 Future (robots, mecha, laser guns, oh my!)
-Fiend Folio, Monster Manuals I & II (monsters, monsters, and more monsters)
-Book of Vile Darkness & Book of Exalted Deeds (colorful imagery)

The campaign I'm running is akin to the PS2 game Disgaea (if anyone is familiar with it, it's a relatively unknown import game) crossed with some healthy Final Fantasy influences (monsters, magic, and technology, mostly) and the irony and darkness of a Tim Burton movie. Oh how I enjoy the irony. Oh, and action. Yeah, action is good.


----------



## Odhanan (Jun 14, 2006)

Last Session (June 10, 2006): Core Books, Arcana Evolved, Spell Treasury, Spell Compendium, Libris Mortis, Eberron Campaign Setting, Transcendence and the module _Mad God's Key_, from Dungeon magazine, for inspiration.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Jun 14, 2006)

This past Sunday at our gaming table the following were used: 3 Core, Complete Divine, Spell Compendium, FRCS, Magic of Faerun, and enough ghost/shadow minis that everyone hopes to never see another one


----------



## shaylon (Jun 14, 2006)

I used the PHB, DMG, Spell Compendium, and Complete Arcane.


----------



## jinx crossbow (Jun 14, 2006)

Last session the only book i used was the Monsternomicon Vol1.
In my Iron Kingdoms Canpaign the heroes attaked a fortress full of trollkin.

Jinx


----------



## Garnfellow (Jun 14, 2006)

3.5 core books
Complete Arcane (spells and a magic item)
Complete Divine (spells)
PHII (some monk spells)


----------



## jrients (Jun 14, 2006)

Last session I only needed the three corebooks, but my players consulted the PHB II, UA (Gestalt PCs), Spell Compendium, and one or two complete books.


----------



## RFisher (Jun 15, 2006)

Basic rulebook
Expert rulebook
B4 The Lost City

Between my last post in this thread & this one, I ran a classic Traveller campaign in which I mostly used:


Starter Traveller rulebook
Starter Traveller charts & tables book
Supplement 3: The Spinward Marches
Supplement 4: Citizens of the Imperium
Supplement 6: 76 Patrons
BITS 101 Patrons

...plus occasional references to Books 1-3 or one of the big floppy books of reprints.

We also played a homebrew system: no books. (^_^)

And we've played a couple of games of Toon with only one book, but it's the compilation of several books.


----------



## solomoncane (Sep 14, 2006)

Traveller T20 (core system)
Traveller's Guidebook playtest files (enhanced chargen)
d20 Modern (creatures and odds & ends)
Grim Tales (some Action Point options)
BESM d20 (a really weird creature build)

I rarely do full-blown d20 anymore unless it's T20, but I still find that I can do anything with only four books: Mod, GT, BESMd20, & T20.

With all of the various OGL games for specific purposes (C&C, M&M2e, etc.) and Indie/Small-press games, my days as a d20-tinkerer are almost at an end.


----------



## DestroyYouAlot (Sep 14, 2006)

Interesting idea.  I know I just posted (essentially) the same thing on another thread, but I'll bite:

3.0 PHB
3.0 DMG
Toolbox from AEG (Get this book.  Seriously.  I don't think I even referred to it once Tuesday, but I don't run a game without it, anymore.
Wilds from AEG (Expanded cold/frostbite/hypothermia rules)
Ultimate Equipment Guide from Mongoose Publishing (cold weather equipment - horse blankets, tarps, etc.)
1e Wilderness Survival Guide (Day-to-day weather tables)

3.0 MMI (Present, not used.)
MMII (Ditto.)
Monsters of Faerun

FRCS 3.0 (Bare bones of the town of Wheloon, which the PCs set out from, setting in general)
Volo's Guide to Cormyr (Fleshing out of same)

PCs were generated using the 3.0 PC class guidebooks; spells, items, and skills from Song and Silence in particular were used this session. (The party bard has a rival in another party - "Rando the Magnificent" - and they had a "bard-off.") (Rando won with a dirty limerick.)

And (for reference / ideas on equinox rites for the church of Chauntea):
Paganism by Joyce Higginbotham (Llewellyn Publications)


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 14, 2006)

Hmmm...interesting...what *did* I use last weekend?

1e DMG*, 1e PH, 1e Unearthed Arcana, 1e Fiend Folio
Home-made spell books, Cleric* and MU*
My "Red Book"*, a binder of various tables, notes, etc. for DM eyes only
The "Blue Book"*, which is my base character, rule, and world guide in a binder

* - these get used pretty much every session without fail.

Lanefan


----------



## Rhuvein (Sep 15, 2006)

*C&C/AD&D 1E*

Last session:

C&C Player's Handbook
C&C Monsters & Treasure
Codex of Erde
AD&D 1E MM
AD&D 1E UA
Castle Zagyg, Yggsburgh
Castle Zagyg, Dark Chateau

Enjoy the game!


----------



## NiTessine (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, apart from the core books...

_Expanded Psionics Handbook_ (One of the PCs is a gnome telepath.)
_Planar Handbook_ (Planescape campaign. This one sees use.)
_The Great Modron March_ (The adventure I'm currently running.)
_Deities & Demigods_ (Had a cleric of Set I needed the domains for.)
_Lords of Madness_ (Graft rules - needed to make modron grafts.)


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Sep 15, 2006)

C&C Players Handbook
C&C Monsters & Treasure
AD&D 1E Dungeon Masters Guide
Castle Zagyg: Yggsburgh
Castle Zagyg: Dark Chateau


----------



## Zweihänder (Sep 15, 2006)

3.5 Core Books
Unearthed Arcana
Complete Warrior
Complete Arcane


----------



## jinx crossbow (Sep 15, 2006)

Core Books
MM2
monsternomikom (Iron Kingdoms)


----------



## Ant (Sep 15, 2006)

3.5 PHB (for buying equipment, leveling up and spells)
3.5 DMG (for magic item costs and XP)
3.5 MM (for the stone golem, wyverns and shadows)
MM II (grells!)
_From the Ashes_ Greyhawk Adventures box set (for _The Beckoner in the Dark_ Adventure Card)
Living Greyhawk Gazetteer (for information on the Cairn Hills and the Duchy of Urnst)


----------



## viscounteric (Sep 15, 2006)

During the game session (Risus: Illuminati University): None.  We used each player had an index card, a pen, and a pool of dice.  I had two NPCs printed and winged the rest.

Last D&D session:  Rules Cyclopedia and B 1-9.


----------



## megamania (Sep 15, 2006)

Khyber Crawler   
PHB, DMG, MM 

Creation Schema  
PHB, DMG, MM, CC, Eberron, Player's Guide to Eberron, Explorer's Guide to Eberron, Miniatures HB, Complete Divine, and Five Nation (Eberron)

Albany Gameday
PHB, DMG, MM, Eberron, Secrets of Xen'drik, Five Nations, Explorer's Guide, Grasp of E Claw (adv stats) Terrors of the Desert (Tembo from Darksun website), Dreams and Nightmares and Lords of Madness


----------



## Richards (Sep 16, 2006)

The three core books and Goodman Games' _Dungeon Crawl Classics #1: Idylls of the Rat King_.  A friend of mine from work used to play AD&D in college, and his 9-year-old son, intrigued by the stories and his dad's miniatures collection, was interested in playing.  I figured a simple dungeon crawl would be the best way to start off, and sure enough, Slayer the half-orc barbarian is having a ball.  (His dad is stuck - well, he volunteered - playing the cleric, and my youngest son is taking the opportunity to try out his brilliant greatsword-wielding, front-line-skirmisher human sorcerer idea.)

We made it through the first level and halfway through the second level so far.  I just picked up WotC's _Dungeon Tiles_, so I'll be adding that to the list for our next session.

Johnathan


----------



## Psion (Jan 7, 2007)

Back behind the DM screen again...

Core Books, Dungeon 114 (Mad God's Key), Bluffside: City on the Edge, Temples & Shrines.

Really impressed with Mad God's Key so far. I usually find published adventures a drag, but this one's flowing pretty well.


----------



## Phazzar (Jan 7, 2007)

In tonight's session we used the following:

Player's Handbook 3.5 (Rules)
Dungeon Master's Guide 3.5 (Cold dangers and snowstorm)
Monster Manual 3.5 (Monsters)
Player's Handbook II (Melee Weapon Supremacy, or whatever the feat is called)
Dungeon Master's Guide II (Altar of Dreamthingy, a magical location)


----------



## solomoncane (Jan 8, 2007)

EABA core rules
EABA Ythrek setting (modified)
Dungeon 3e Spelljammer adaptation (Spider Moon)
ADD1e DMG - for color & set dressing.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Jan 8, 2007)

Yesterday's Game we used
PHB
Spell Compendium
Complete Adventurer
Complete Divine
and a Dungeon Magazine (Not sure the issue number)


----------

